# Have you ever??????



## Vixie

We have the last and the first thread so I thought this might be fun too you just answer the question then ask your own?

I will go first

Dont forget we want details

Have you ever been caught peeing outside?


----------



## colliemerles

NO !!!!!!

have you ever been in a fight


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> NO !!!!!!
> 
> have you ever been in a fight


yes when I was a teenager a girl wanted my boyfriend so she just started to lay in to me....so i kicked her but

have you ever stolen from a shop?


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> yes when I was a teenager a girl wanted my boyfriend so she just started to lay in to me....so i kicked her but
> 
> have you ever stolen from a shop?


NO NEVER

HAVE YOU EVER CHEATED ON A PARTNER


----------



## Guest

No never


Have you ever cheated with a m8s other half?


----------



## cupcake

Nope.

have you ever eaten snails -yuck-


----------



## Vixie

no and never would


have you ever fallen and hurt yourself when you were drunk


----------



## Guest

YES LOL 


have u ever drank so much you made urself sick?


----------



## tashi

no never get drunk 

have you ever tried on silly hats


----------



## cupcake

yes D: 

have you ever thrown up violently from drinkin?


----------



## Guest

cupcake said:


> yes D:
> 
> have you ever thrown up violently from drinkin?


lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> no and never would
> 
> have you ever fallen and hurt yourself when you were drunk


oh yes, ended up black and blue,lol

have you ever hid from someone and not opened the door to them


----------



## cupcake

LOL eolabeo we think the same 

yes i have tried on silly hats and yes I've drunk so much I've been sick D:

Have you ever stripped in public?


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> YES LOL
> 
> have u ever drank so much you made urself sick?


where is the info on the fall


----------



## tashi

Yes 


have you ever botty burped in public


----------



## Guest

Hehehe shhhhh lol.


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Yes
> 
> have you ever botty burped in public


omg yes..it was accident...i coughed and farted 

have u ever eaten so much u puked?


----------



## cupcake

Lol I hope not |:

Have you ever touched tongues with your dog LOL?


----------



## Guest

Yes (pukes) again accident, She came from side of me when i was licking me lips and licked me 


Have you ever came down stairs and trod in something your puppy left in the night?


----------



## cupcake

YES ewwww ewww ewwwwwww nasty -ick-

Have you ever eaten a bug :O x


----------



## Vixie

nope

have you ever kissed someone who had really bad breath


----------



## Guest

Yes, Sickning...lol


Have you ever been told yu have bad breath


----------



## Guest

i wouldnt !
have you ever farted during sex!?


----------



## cupcake

Yes eww again :| 

have you ever told someone they were a bad kisser? haha


----------



## Guest

have you ever farted during sex?


----------



## cupcake

LOL i meant yes to the kisser with bad breath :B


----------



## Guest

cupcake said:


> LOL i meant yes to the kisser with bad breath :B


LOL SURE U DID  hehehe


----------



## cupcake

LOLLLLL shush im only ickle -cuteface-


----------



## Vixie

yes whoops not very nice of me was it but he was crap LOL I am answering have you ever told someone they were a bad kisser



have you ever kicked a man in his nuts


----------



## cupcake

vixenelite said:


> yes whoops not very nice of me was it but hew was crap LOL
> 
> have you ever kicked a man in his nuts


YES lol yesterday repeatedly  poor guy

Have you ever elbowed someone in the boob on perpose


----------



## Guest

No i have by accident tho.


Have you ever fancied someone that u should'nt?


----------



## cupcake

yes i do it all the time lol D:

have you ever sat on something and broken it?


----------



## Vixie

yes my sun glasses when i was on holiday lol


have you ever eaten something you knew was out of date?


----------



## cupcake

Lol yeahh.... i was hungry!!

Have you ever had a pet that escaped and you lost? x


----------



## Magik

yes

Have you ever run someone over and then just drove off and still have nightmares and massive guilt?


----------



## Vixie

cupcake said:


> Lol yeahh.... i was hungry!!
> 
> Have you ever had a pet that escaped and you lost? x


lol shhhhhhhhhhhhh me too

yes my snake escaped and we couldnt find him he turned up 6 months laser under the floor boards in my brothers room with nothing wrong with him

have you ever tripped someone up on purpose?


----------



## cupcake

No lol thankgod 

Have you ever fallen over in public?


----------



## cupcake

> have you ever tripped someone up on purpose?


Yeah yesterday lol


----------



## Vixie

Magik said:


> yes
> 
> Have you ever run someone over and then just drove off and still have nightmares and massive guilt?


no I dont drive but wouldnt do it


----------



## Vixie

cupcake said:


> No lol thankgod
> 
> Have you ever fallen over in public?


yes when I was drunk

have you ever slapped someone who has insulted you


----------



## cupcake

Yep many times haha I have a short fuse.

Have you ever slapped someone for something they didnt do?


----------



## Vixie

no but have been very tempted because she was a horrible person anyway lol



have you ever stolen anything?


----------



## Guest

yeah loads of things
ever farted during sex


----------



## cupcake

yer when i was like 7 lol

have you ever eaten something off the floor?


----------



## cupcake

garryd said:


> yeah loads of things
> ever farted during sex


Hahaha


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


> yeah loads of things
> ever farted during sex


no and dont intend to lol

have you ever fallen asleep during dinner


----------



## cupcake

yeh lol on boxing day


have you ever eaten something that made you sick?


----------



## colliemerles

chinese meal last christmas




have you ever skipped school and got caught


----------



## cupcake

nope lol. skipped school tho.

have you ever shouted at a teacher?


----------



## colliemerles

yep, got chucked out the lesson




have you ever dropped dinner on the floor but not told anyone and served it up


----------



## cupcake

hahahah yeah!!!

have you ever picked up money from the floor and kept it?


----------



## Guest

God no never, It wuld make me gag watching them eat it..i could'nt do that lol.

Have u ever found a few hairs in your meal?


----------



## Guest

ops that was meant for collies question


----------



## Vixie

yes yuck lol


have you ever started a nasty romour about someone?


----------



## cupcake

nope 

have you ever had nasty rumours spread about you??


----------



## englishrose943

No
Would you ever kiss and tell/?


----------



## cupcake

Nope

Have you ever eaten mouldy bread!


----------



## englishrose943

Yeah didnt realise till got to the last bite lol
Have you picked ur nose and ate it lol


----------



## colliemerles

YUK no,




have you ever gone out with no knickers on


----------



## Vixie

dont know if i should answer this lol



have you ever picked a fight(verbal one) because you was bored


----------



## cupcake

yeah lol |: was an accident hahaa I went to the pool already wearing my bikini with clothes over the top. forgot extra knicks ahah.

have you ever gone out without brushing your hair?


----------



## englishrose943

never
have u ever had a brazilian lol


----------



## Vixie

ouch no lol


have you ever been caught pulling faces behind someones back


----------



## cupcake

yeh lol at my teacher!


have you ever had your drink spiked?


----------



## Vixie

no but my mother and auntie have, luckily my cousin was meeting them and they were ok


have you ever thrown a drink in someones face (I would love to do that LOL)


----------



## cupcake

Lol yeh some chav was giving me abuse and i had a drink in my hand lol


Have you ever nearly drowned?


----------



## Vixie

no thank goodness


have you ever mooned someone


----------



## cupcake

no i dont intend to lol :| 

have you ever eaten bar peanuts!!


----------



## Vixie

no i dont eat nuts


have you ever been on a blind date?


----------



## Guest

No don't intend to either..coz he mite be ugly  Bless lol

ave u ever gone out with a bloke alot shorter then yaself?


----------



## Vixie

yes I got a bad neck from looking down at him lol aww bless him he didnt last long lol


have you ever been in jail cell?


----------



## Guest

LOL that was funny.


And yes i have been in a jail cell  1 for fighting and 2 for stealing im embarassed to say 


Have you ever got in trouble with the old bill?


----------



## Leanne1989

Ermmm maybe when i was younger!

who was your first crush?


----------



## Guest

First crush badly was george micheal out of wham...Omg show up lol.


have u ever broke something belonging to someone on purpose to hurt them?


----------



## Vixie

not yet lol


have you ever kissed a stranger?


----------



## Leanne1989

haha yep...in the rain!! Hes my boyfriend now

Have you ever lost your dog?


----------



## Vixie

yes she got stole while I was in hospital, she was a little yorkie called Penny 


Have you ever bought shoes the wrong size because you loved them so much and didnt have your size?


----------



## Guest

no but i bought a pair of size 5 to get home and see id got a 5 and a 7

have you ever met someone who knew you but u couldnt remember then and all the conversation were trying to work out who they were


----------



## Vixie

hee hee yes a couple of times it was quite awkward LOL



have you ever eaten something that you didnt know what it was just because someone said try this? lol


----------



## Leanne1989

haha all the time..im terrible!

whats the most embarrasing thing you've ever done?

So sorry to hear about your penny


----------



## Guest

yeah and it was a snail yuk!

have ya every let someone take the blame for something u did?


----------



## Vixie

yes my brother when we were kids lol


have you ever told someone who looked stupid/ hiorrible in what they were wearing the truth


----------



## Guest

YEP 


Have you ever spent the whole day and evening in bed


----------



## englishrose943

Oh yes
Have you ever made someone lie for you


----------



## Guest

yep lol 


Have you ever cheated on your otherhalf or thought about it?


----------



## melanie

yes ! more than once ! 


Have you ever seen a ghost


----------



## Guest

Yes for sure. Very strong believer in the afterlife 

would you ever go to a very well known haunted location...ON YOUR OWN  for money?

edited..ops soz...i wrote would you ever lol.


----------



## Vixie

probably 


have you ever been skiing


----------



## Guest

No ild love to tho 

Have you ever had a broken leg?


----------



## melanie

How much money and does it have to be dark ?


----------



## Guest

melanie said:


> How much money and does it have to be dark ?


HEHEHE YEP..say £1000 moneys


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> No ild love to tho
> 
> Have you ever had a broken leg?


?
bump


----------



## Vixie

no but I have had a broken arm



have you ever used the mens public toilet?


----------



## melanie

Maybe but do i get the money if i run away when something sooky comes


----------



## Guest

melanie said:


> Maybe but do i get the money if i run away when something sooky comes


No lol.


vixenelite said:


> no but I have had a broken arm
> 
> have you ever used the mens public toilet?


Yes and they half bloody stink rotton aswell.

Have you ever pee'ed yaself


----------



## Guest

what for?!

have you ever dropped a tray of raw eggs?


----------



## Guest

see you did'nt answer my question. It don't matter what for lol...have u ever pissed yaself?

And yes i have dropped raw eggs, Iv'e cracked em on my kids heads aswell and we have had many egg fights in the kitchen.


Have you ever had a food fight?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> see you did'nt answer my question. It don't matter what for lol...have u ever pissed yaself?


not yet, but I quess it does happens when some people laughing to mich ( or too drunk may be?)


----------



## Vixie

yes it made a right mess



have you ever eaten raw eggs


----------



## Guest

Anele Jessica said:


> not yet, but I quess it does happens when some people laughing to mich ( or too drunk may be?)


LOL yes i did once when i was 17 and got drunk i admit i dreamed i was on the loo and pissed the bed.


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> yes it made a right mess
> 
> have you ever eaten raw eggs


Yep yuckkkkkkkkkk sick

Have you ever ate several raw eggs in a pint glass?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> see you did'nt answer my question. It don't matter what for lol...have u ever pissed yaself?
> 
> And yes i have dropped raw eggs, Iv'e cracked em on my kids heads aswell and we have had many egg fights in the kitchen.
> 
> Have you ever had a food fight?


No - not with my luck. But I had a perfect pillow fights with my cousin - its undescribable!!! (I broke a christal chandelier)

Have you ever listened what your parents telling you and than doing it your own way?


----------



## Guest

Yes lol..Now my kids do the same to me 

Have you ever wanted to go somewhere bad?


----------



## carol

yes a few times i have then done it my way anyway.

have you ever done something that you wished you had not?


----------



## colliemerles

many times,,




have you ever thrown up on someone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes when i was pregnant lol



have you ever wanted to sky dive


----------



## colliemerles

no never,,,my feet are staying on the ground



have you ever lost a shoe while out ,,,,


----------



## Vixie

no but when i was at school I got one stuck in the drain and had to wear it all day squelching and leaving wet foorprints behind me LOL

have you ever lost something valuable


----------



## Guest

ever farted and blamed someone else ????


----------



## Magik

yes - usually the dog

Have you ever pooed on your neighbours garden in the middle of the night for kicks?


----------



## Guest

Magik said:


> yes - usually the dog
> 
> Have you ever pooed on your neighbours garden in the middle of the night for kicks?


I am a traveller magik ! I will sh*tt anywhere


----------



## Magik

garryd said:


> I am a traveller magik ! I will sh*tt anywhere


haha...


----------



## Guest

Magik said:


> haha...


I thought that would cheer you up mate !


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> no never,,,my feet are staying on the ground
> 
> have you ever lost a shoe while out ,,,,


Do you mean a horse shoe or a sinderella factor?


----------



## Guest

ok im lost now.


Have u ever smacked someone for something and then realized they did'nt do what u thought they done?


----------



## Guest

no

have you ever been in France


----------



## carol

nope only smack or hit when i know they deserve it lol 

have you ever shop lifted?


----------



## Vixie

Anele Jessica said:


> no
> 
> have you ever been in France


yes with the school and with family

have you ever wished you were somewhere else and where was it?


----------



## Guest

Yes...The country  I wish it all the time.

Have you ever regreted getting with your otherhalf?


----------



## Guest

dont we all sometimes?

have you ever seen a ghost


----------



## Guest

Yes i have seen a few.


Have you ever wanted to see a ghost but hav'nt?


----------



## colliemerles

yes yes yes,!!!!!



have you ever SEEN A GHOST !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

no but thought I saw a fairy when I was a kid



have you ever dropped your keys down the drain


----------



## colliemerles

nope,, have been drunk and lost them but not down the drain,,, well i dont think thats where they went lol




have you ever liked a friends partner


----------



## Vixie

yes but he came on to me and tried to kiss me so I went off him quickly as he was still with my friend



have you ever stolen a boyfriend from a mate


----------



## colliemerles

no,, but had a boyfriend stolen by a so called mate,



have you ever felt really lonely


----------



## Vixie

yes quite a fiew times



have you ever wished you could get away from it all?


----------



## suchadra

yes when my daughter was diagnosed.



have you ever ate kangaroo? LOL


----------



## colliemerles

nope never





have you ever eaten badger,,( i read someone does,YUK)


----------



## Vixie

no never (I heared of a man that eats road kill yuck )



have you ever has a chipmunk as a pet


----------



## Guest

No Never ...Wonder what it taste like?

Have u ever had something badly wrong with you?


----------



## colliemerles

my parents had them very quick little things they are to,




have you ever had a goat as a pet,


----------



## Vixie

no could be fun though lol



have you ever sang on a stage


----------



## Guest

No

Have u ever had an op?


----------



## colliemerles

Eolabeo said:


> No Never ...Wonder what it taste like?
> 
> Have u ever had something badly wrong with you?


oops sorry,,,

no nothing very bad,


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> No
> 
> Have u ever had an op?


yes after I lost my baby

have you ever fulfilled a dream


----------



## tashi

no waiting for the supreme dream 

have you ever driven the wrong way down a one way street


----------



## Vixie

nope dont drive 



have you ever tried on a silver bikini


----------



## tashi

No it was a gold one


Have you ever wanted to own a snot green cardi


----------



## Vixie

its my dream 


have you ever had make-up on like aunt sally


----------



## colliemerles

ha ha ha nope



have you ever been bowling


----------



## Vixie

yes not very good at it though (I was talking about 10 pin bowling lol)



have you ever been to Egypt


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha nope you may well laugh we saw one
> 
> have you ever been bowling


Yes (forgot to take my finger out of the ball )

have you ever run a race


----------



## Vixie

yes quite a lot I love running, want to take it up again


have you ever been to a cat show?


----------



## tashi

yes

have you ever done scottish dancing


----------



## Vixie

no 


have you ever eaten squid


----------



## Guest

yes love it

have u ever eaten octopuss


----------



## Vixie

no


have you ever cut your own hair


----------



## tashi

yes


have you ever dyed your own hair


----------



## cupcake

yes 

have you ever had a dye job gone wrong?


----------



## Guest

Yes, my sister did it years ago, I ended up looking like ronald macdonald color 

Have you ever had to get rehome any of your animals for some reason


----------



## cupcake

yeh ): but it wasn't my choice. We had a collie that kept attacking every dog we had, and she used to terrorise the postman! It was much better than being put down though! She was my dog and i miss her sooo much  ):

have you ever fallen off a horse?


----------



## Vixie

yes and broke my arm 


have you ever met someone famous


----------



## cupcake

Nope lol. I have met a famous authors though.

Have you ever fallen asleep in your food LOL?


----------



## Vixie

not that I can remember lol



have you ever broken something when you were drunk


----------



## Guest

No..nearly tho, my body lol

Have u ever sworn to give up alcohol? But did'nt lol


----------



## tashi

no 


have you ever given up meat


----------



## Vixie

yes when I was 12 



have you ever booked a holiday and then couldnt go


----------



## tashi

yes when my dad died 


have you ever fell down a mountain


----------



## Vixie

yes and it was very funny too lol


have you ever built a tree house


----------



## cupcake

nope.

have you ever fallen face first in dung lol x


----------



## Guest

LOL No but my Ex other half shot some when we went hunting..it splattered me right in the face 

Have u ever fallen in dog muck?


----------



## colliemerles

nope trod in it tho,




have you ever got someone sooooo mad,they wanted to hit you,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Yer..all the time when i'm in a mood lol

Have u ever smacked ur OH in the face?


----------



## colliemerles

no,, but he smacked me in the face









have you ever caught a partner cheating,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Nope but he did..i found out a year later so i chucked him out there and then and never looked back  That was my kids dad btw.

Have u ever broke the heel of ur shoe wile out walking


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> no,, but he smacked me in the face


you should have smaked him back and chucked him out


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> you should have smaked him back and chucked him out


Yer very much agreed.


----------



## colliemerles

was to shocked to do anything at the time









have you ever not had enought money to pay for something in the shop, and had to put it back,lol


----------



## Guest

yep , Either that or i have it put by for a couple of days lol.


Have u ever over spent?


----------



## Vixie

yes I had forgetten to go to the bank first I didnt have a penny on me lol

whoope you beat me to it lol yes have over spent lots lol



have you ever wanted to fly a plane


----------



## Guest

God no..I'ld s**t meself.


Have you ever parasuted out a plane..or wanted to?


----------



## colliemerles

nope never,!!!!!



have you ever told a very big lie


----------



## Vixie

yes but no one will ever know LOL


have you ever wished that you told a lie after you had told the truth


----------



## colliemerles

yes,



have you ever had someone cook you something that you hated,


----------



## Vixie

yes I couldnt eat it,....... it was so bad


have you ever made your own clothes


----------



## colliemerles

ha ha ha no way,


have you ever worked some where you hated


----------



## Vixie

yes the boss was a bit**



have you ever played bingo and liked it


----------



## colliemerles

actually me and a friend tried it for a giggle and i won, so i did like it, but never played since,,,,,



have you ever broke something that belonged to someone else, and not told them,,,,,lol


----------



## Vixie

yes when I was a kid



have you ever been to a concert


----------



## colliemerles

yep quite afew,,,,




have you ever been ice skating


----------



## Vixie

yes but not for years



have you ever given a gift to someone from gifts you have been given that you dont like (think that makes sense lol)


----------



## colliemerles

ha ha ha yes i have,,lol



have you ever had a present that was horrible but said you loved it, just to be nice,


----------



## Vixie

yes and it was that bad that I threw it away because it wasnt fit to give anyone else


have you ever told anyone you hated a gift they have given you


----------



## colliemerles

no never


have you ever told someone you hate them


----------



## Vixie

yes butnot very often as it take a lot for me to hate someone enough to actually tell them


have you ever wished you could shoot your OH (I have)


----------



## colliemerles

shooting,, hmmm, i have thought and wanted to kill , never thought how i would do it tho





have you ever left home,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,after a row,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

considering it more and more lol


have you ever wanted kicked your OH out


----------



## colliemerles

done it many times,,,,,,,, sadly i then let him back in,,



have you ever helped out on a school trip and the kids played you up,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes they kept running off at first but then I got them to listen 


have you ever gotten plashed by a car and got soaked through


----------



## colliemerles

oh yes, many times,



have you ever lost something that you had borrowed from someone else,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Yes dvd's im bad for losing..Got so many i just donno where half of em go.

Have you ever nicked something from a mate that u borrowed and said u lost it


----------



## Fade to Grey

lol that i haven't done.

have you ever thought about a teacher or work mate in an inappropriate manner?


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> lol that i haven't done.
> 
> have you ever thought about a teacher or work mate in an inappropriate manner?


of course

have you?


----------



## Vixie

of course lol


have you ever been to Uni?


----------



## maria.

nope 2 afraid of getting in to debt.



Have you ever been to a strip club?


----------



## Vixie

no but have seena stripper lol male one before anyone asks 


have you ever line danced


----------



## Guest

yep - once - at the Garlic Festival, after a pint of SuiSider


have you ever had a dance lessons


----------



## Vixie

yes when I was a kid, ballroom and modern oh and a fiew line dancing but lol


have you ever wanted dance lessons


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> yes when I was a kid, ballroom and modern oh and a fiew line dancing but lol
> 
> have you ever wanted dance lessons


Am wisely runaway from a ballet school!

have you ever been to my brother's bar?


----------



## Vixie

no never


have you ever passed out in public


----------



## maria.

no whos your bro?

have you ever read your fellas txts


----------



## Vixie

maria. said:


> no whos your bro?
> 
> have you ever read your fellas txts


shes talking about Magik

yes but only because he told me to

would you let your fella read your texts


----------



## tashi

yep only cos he can't read them 

have you ever wished you could just get up and go


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> yep only cos he can't read them
> 
> have you ever wished you could just get up and go


SNAP .......................


----------



## Vixie

what are you saying snap about lol, are you talking to yourself you know what they say thats the first sign of lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> what are you saying snap about lol, are you talking to yourself you know what they say thats the first sign of lol


I think that is the way I am heading still got to bath the dog yet


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> shes talking about Magik
> 
> yes but only because he told me to
> 
> would you let your fella read your texts


back to the thread

yes

have you ever wanted to shout to the world


----------



## Guest

Yes..well mainly shout about our country and the state its getting in  Need i say nomore.

Have u ever felt like saying something that u know would offend others?


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> Yes..well mainly shout about our country and the state its getting in  Need i say nomore.
> 
> Have u ever felt like saying something that u know would offend others?


just said it LOL

have you ever put your fist through a wall


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes all the time.
but i speak my mind and my friends dont mind haha
they come to me for the honest truth 

have you ever said something which came out wrong and lost a friend because of it?


----------



## Guest

NO but i have thro a door lol.

Have u ever head butted anyone lol

ops sorry...fadey beat me...continue from fades *have u*


----------



## Fade to Grey

tashi said:


> just said it LOL
> 
> have you ever put your fist through a wall


I failed again.

no i haven't

the same thing i put above


----------



## Guest

Nope i don''t think so..but i have pissed em of bad hehehe i speak be4 i think lol.

Have u ever hurt an animal? accidently or otherwise?


----------



## Fade to Grey

i stepped on the dogs foot when he was being silly and got in the way 
it was an accident... OR was it 

have you ever being unable to choose something so you just got both?


----------



## Vixie

Fade to Grey said:


> i stepped on the dogs foot when he was being silly and got in the way
> it was an accident... OR was it
> 
> have you ever being unable to choose something so you just got both?


yes lots of times lol

have you ever eating yellow snow


----------



## Fade to Grey

ahahahahahahahah... i laughed so much at that, and no 

have you ever eaten any colour of snow? if so what colour?


----------



## Leanne1989

:No but i conviced my brother to eat his "own yello snow" if that makes sense haha im so evil

Have you ever brought clothing too small thinkin you will slim in to it?


----------



## Leanne1989

Damn it...im always to slow


----------



## Guest

I don't get it..Whats yellow snow?


----------



## Guest

Omg ive just twigged..its piss in snow init? i think lol.


----------



## colliemerles

Eolabeo said:


> Omg ive just twigged..its piss in snow init? i think lol.


..........


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> Omg ive just twigged..its piss in snow init? i think lol.


PMSL yes it is  my son just said to ask

have you ever wet your self in public 
kids lol


----------



## Fade to Grey

i don't believe i have since being in a nappy?

have you ever played 'spin the bottle'?


----------



## Vixie

um no


have you ever played strip poker


----------



## colliemerles

hmmm yes,


have you ever split your trousers


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes i have

have you ever drank a whole two liter bottle of coke (in a day)?


----------



## Vixie

yes I have lol


have you ever eaten a family size pizza by yourself


----------



## Guest

Yes..tenner from desert delights...18 inch it was lol

Have u ever been effected by a hot curry


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes i run around looking for something to put the fire out 


have you ever taken a day off school/work because you couldn't be bothered and said you was ill?


----------



## Guest

Yes yes yes lol.

Have u ever felt like eating something that u know will not have good effects on u?


----------



## Fade to Grey

i dont really know, like what effect?


have you ever taken drugs?
what happend?


----------



## colliemerles

no never




have you ever smoked wacky backy


----------



## Guest

Yes b4 i had my kids..and i tryed it again not to long ago to help me sleep..all it did was make me keal over and fill i'll, never again. ps..ive never tryed nothing other then that.

Have u ever tryed anything other then wacky backy


----------



## Fade to Grey

weed? no not personally but i was in the same room as people and got a bit high 
lol

have you ever started a food fight?


----------



## Fade to Grey

opps i failed again i haven't done drugs 

same have you ever as above?


----------



## Guest

Yep wiv eggs..wiv my kids and on the dogs heads..it was so tempting i had to crack eggs on their heads lol..was fun 

Have u ever ate any form of raw meat?


----------



## colliemerles

yes,, with a boyfriend and a chocolate cake,,,,,




have you ever left the bath running



oooops sorry you beat me to it


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes... i thought it was cooked lol
and sushi, if that counts?

have you ever said you didn't like a food even though you haven't tried it?


----------



## Vixie

no yuck

have you ever eaten dirt


----------



## Guest

No but i ate a worm as a dare.

Have u ate any bugs as a dare?


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope.

have you ever eaten a dish in another country without knowing what it was?


----------



## Guest

No but i would'nt say no..ild try anything.

Have u ate food out of polightness and felt ill but pretended it was real nice.


----------



## maria.

nope

ever had a 1 night stand?


----------



## Vixie

no


ever wanted a one night stand


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope
have you ever passed out from being so tired?

[talking of which im off to bed
night all
x]


----------



## maria.

nope



have you ever been brought home by the police


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> nope
> have you ever passed out from being so tired?
> 
> [talking of which im off to bed
> night all
> x]


night fadey 


maria. said:


> nope
> 
> have you ever been brought home by the police


yes..

have u ever been arrested for fighting?


----------



## maria.

nope never been in a fight

You ever said something when drunk you wouldnt say sober


----------



## Guest

No im clued up even when drunk lol.

Have yu ever said something u regreted


----------



## colliemerles

yes i have



have you ever cooked a romantic meal for someone,


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope 

have you ever got food poisoning?


----------



## colliemerles

no never,


have you ever been stood up on a date,


----------



## cupcake

Nope

have you ever left someone half way thru a date?


----------



## colliemerles

what like pretend to go to the loo, and leg it,,,,,



have you ever had mumps,


----------



## Vixie

no


have you ever had pneumonia


----------



## colliemerles

no,




have you ever missed a train,,,,,,and been late


----------



## Vixie

yes quite a fiew times lol



have you ever said you missed a train to avoid having to go somewhere


----------



## colliemerles

no,!!! but i could use that excuse in the fututre,,lol




have you ever taken an ex back,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope... he's a poo 

have you ever dated someone even though you didn't really have feelings for them?


----------



## Vixie

no



have you ever bought dodgy goods


----------



## Guest

YER all the time 

Have u ever sold any dodgy goods  ?


----------



## Vixie

no, could do with some cash though so it might be an idea LOL



Have you ever left the pub just b4 your round?


----------



## tashi

always last to leave pub 


have you ever washed a dog at 4 in the morning cos of this forum ????????????


----------



## Guest

LOL haha, funny lol, no btw 

Have u ever wished you was'nt addicted to this forum so u will get more done indoors


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> LOL haha, funny lol, no btw
> 
> Have u ever wished you was'nt addicted to this forum so u will get more done indoors


no 
have you ever farted during sex??


----------



## Guest

LOL yes haha  only once that i can think of tho


have you ever done something u regreted?


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes.. i regreted it when i woke up with a headache 



have you ever been to a resturant and then 'done a runner' without paying?


----------



## Vixie

no because they make me the person i am today and I quite like me lol
whoop you beat me to it

no never have


have you ever cheated on a test


----------



## Guest

No  im a good(ish) girl.


have u ever blamed some1 else for ur own mistakes?


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope i take responsibility for the things i do wrong 

have you ever got so angry at a computer/tv you wanted to throw it out of the window?


----------



## Guest

Yep, my old pc pissed me off bigtime near the end of its days.

Have u ever ran so fast that u callapst? ( soz donno how to spell last word lol )


----------



## Fade to Grey

not so fast i collapsed of exhaustion from a bleep test at school. still only got the third longest as well 

have you ever wanted something so bad but in the end gave up?


----------



## Guest

No i never give up lol..i think of ways 


Have u ever fancied a good m8s OH ?


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope most of my close/good mates are blokes haahah

have you ever looked all over the house for something that was in your hand/pocket the whole time?

[night all
early start ttomorrow 
x]


----------



## Guest

yes all the time, remote and cigs are the ones lol.


Have u ever lost a good amount of money?

( nightys fadey  )


----------



## Nigel

Yeah lost about 300 quid once grrrrrr

Have you ever walked into patio glass doors while drunk
(its lame but all i could think of this time of night)


----------



## Vixie

not yet but i still have time lol


have you ever lied about your age to get into a club (when you were under age obviously hee hee)


----------



## Nigel

Nope I first got id'd at 19 even though I first started going to clubs at 16

Have you ever got so drunk you pee'd yourself (be honest)


----------



## colliemerles

thank god no




have you ever fancied someone, but been to afraid to make a move on them


----------



## Fade to Grey

all the time.. im shy lol 


have you ever gone on this insted of working? 
(i am now )


----------



## Vixie

yes

have you ever been afraid of the dark


----------



## Fade to Grey

when i was about 7 i used to be a little bit. but i think all kids were at some point right? 


have you ever lost something and found it months later?


----------



## colliemerles

yes, 





have you ever done something you really regret


----------



## Fade to Grey

only when i have a hang over, i regret that last beer lol.
nothing bigger than that though.


have you ever been set some work which you thought would be boring an found it really interesting?


----------



## Nigel

Yes. Using a power washer to wash concrete, I was writing stuff on the concrete with it before cleaning properly.

Have you ever made someone cry and thought it was funny


----------



## colliemerles

no i dont think so,,,,but someone made me cry and thought it funny,







have you ever locked yourself out, and had to break in,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

i managed to lock my mums car keys in the car at a dog show luckily the window was open and a tall man managed to open the door 


have you ever lied about your whereabouts?


----------



## Cassiel07

Y'all are killin me over here! This is some good reading. Yes I've lied about my whereabouts so my ex husband would leave me alone. 

Have you ever went to an interview tanked?


----------



## Vixie

not yet lol


have you ever drank straight out of the milk bottle


----------



## colliemerles

i am as we speak,lol




have you ever shouted at someone for something,then found out it wasnt them


----------



## Vixie

yes with the kids and the dogs LOL


have you ever got so drunk that the next day you couldnt remember what you did the night before


----------



## Cassiel07

A few times. Have you ever been so drunk you peed in someone's car?


----------



## Vixie

yuck no LOL 

have you ever forgotten your money and only realised when you were at the checkout


----------



## Fade to Grey

that i have; very embaressing!

have you ever been talking to someone who walked off without you realising while you continue to talk?


----------



## Vixie

LOL yes on many occasions, that gets a few odd looks too 

have you ever been singing in a club/disco and the music goes quiet and you are still singing out loud


----------



## Fade to Grey

i've been singing with my band and they stopped and i didn't

soooo embaressed 

have you ever eaten orange peel?


----------



## tashi

no 

have you ever made cider sandwiches


----------



## Vixie

hee hee no


have you ever made a grown man cry


----------



## Nigel

Nope.

Have you ever been stopped by someone in the street as they seem to know you but you have no idea who they are.


----------



## Vixie

yes very complicated lol



have you ever played kiss chase (sorry couldnt think of anything else)


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes lol.


have you ever been to a festival? 
which one?


----------



## Guest

Beer festival and Garlik one!!!

Have you ever played a music instrument


----------



## Vixie

I had piano lesson as a kid but the instructor was horrible and shouted at you if you even made one mistake so I didnt go for long


have you ever eaten tomato ketchup on toast?


----------



## Guest

yep - even without any toast


have you ever eaten a perfectly cooked snails


----------



## Vixie

no never tried them


have you ever eaten cavair? (sounds posher than fish eggs LOL)


----------



## Guest

blast - YES - of COURSE - love it (any: red or black!) !!!! yummmmmm



did you ever burned up whole dinner


----------



## Vixie

not the whole dinner but part of it lol



have you ever had bad neighbours


----------



## Guest

THERE IS NO SUCH AS THING AS "GOOD NEIGHBOURS", thay are all bad in one way or the other

have you ever asked my bro - how to deal with a bad neighbours?


----------



## Vixie

not yet lol


have you ever been in a car accident


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> not yet lol
> 
> have you ever been in a car accident


(you should!)

Yes - twice

Have you ever been rude to your parents


----------



## Vixie

not that I remember but as a kid possibly, never would be now


have you evr told someone that you hated them


----------



## Guest

nnnnoooo........not yet......



have you ever drank a bottle of champagne on your own


----------



## Vixie

no.but never say never lol



have you


----------



## Guest

many times - love it ( for example - right now......)


have you ever witnessed something you'd rather not


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes.


have you ever been to court?


----------



## Bodwad

Yep, I was a member of the Jury 

Have you ever keyed someones car?


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope, someone keyed mine though 

have you ever used a can or hairspray/deoderant etc to light a fire?


----------



## Vixie

no 


have you ever found something horrible in a takeaway meal and what was it


----------



## Fade to Grey

i did but i cant remember what it was and it put me off chain take away places like macdonalds. 

have you ever eaten cereal at night?


----------



## tashi

no


have you ever eaten lemon meringue for brekkie


----------



## Fade to Grey

i dont think i have? maybe i should 

have you ever eaten cold pizza a couple of days or more after ordering the pizza?


----------



## Vixie

no but I have the next day


have you ever watched a film and had nightmares because of it


----------



## colliemerles

no,, i dont like cold pizza,



have you ever eaten chineese cold next day,


----------



## Barney

yeah it tastes better




av ya ever followed through


----------



## Guest

no i have not how rude!!!

have ya ever been caught picking ya nose?


----------



## Guest

LOL no, sly is me 

Have u ever farted and did'nt realize u did untill the smell hit ya? then thought to yaself oh s**t...then looked around pretending to think its some1 else? just to style it off like ?


----------



## Guest

yeah all the time its the the main reason we bought the dog!



have ya ever seen a 4kg onion????????????????????


----------



## Guest

LMAO 


no i havent in my life seen a 4kg onion haha, think i will soon tho..if a certain someone post a picture  hehe.


Have u ever told a partner they have done a good job with something but really you thought it was kack?


----------



## Vixie

yes lol


have you ever said you were ill to get out of doing house work lol


----------



## Guest

Oh yes alot...Don't work tho  it will now  hehehe


Have u ever thought one of ur pets s**t in the house and searched for it..just to realize they only farted?



ok what is it with me and farts?


----------



## Vixie

hee hee yes quite often especially after they eat tripe lol



have you ever had dirty dreams about someone you thought you disliked


----------



## Barney

yes but cant say when! she may read this. thats to the housework 1





have ya ever walked into a lampost then tried to make out it dint hurt


----------



## Guest

LOL vixey  hehehehe.
yer and then u end up thinking..corrrr their abit of alrite 


Have u ever had a bad dream where ya running like ya life depended on it but ur getting nowhere?


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> yes but cant say when! she may read this
> 
> have ya ever walked into a lampost then tried to make out it dint hurt


omg yes...knocks ya for six....

Have u ever had a bad dream where ya running like ya life depended on it but ur getting nowhere?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> omg yes...knocks ya for six....
> 
> Have u ever had a bad dream where ya running like ya life depended on it but ur getting nowhere?


yes ita horrible

have you ever told anyone something on the internet thats not true???? look at funny picture for the girls ive told garry i was a man think he believes me too hehehe


----------



## Guest

LOL i know 


have u ever fell over on ya larry wile in public? showwww up


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i know
> 
> have u ever fell over on ya larry wile in public? showwww up


yes regular infact this weekend while on the raz

have ya ever put the phone on the side and left a cold caller to talk to themselves for ages???


----------



## Guest

LOL ive put it on the side and forgot about them tho  i do that alot with my family..my god they can talk..


Have u ever put clothes on inside out and not realized? and gone out like it lol


----------



## Guest

yeh a few times!!!!


have ya ever got up for work got ready gone downstairs then realised its ya day off????


----------



## Guest

Hahaha no i did tho when i worked full time going back a good few years ago.
16 hours a week u tend not to do that lol.

Have u ever put a reminder up on the fridge and never did remember to do what u was spose to?


----------



## Vixie

yes quite often lol


have you ever eaten raw meat???????????????


----------



## Guest

yep


have you ever eaten a raw fish


----------



## Guest

Ye... love it.

have ever eaten oyster?


----------



## Guest

Oh yessss...............love it....wiv champagne + lemon......yummmmm


have you ever swam for 3 hours?


----------



## Guest

Well not continuous, ive been in a swimming pool for hours on end tho lol.

Have u ever puked in a m8s car?


----------



## Vixie

no 

have you ever won a race and what type


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes 100 meter... when i was actually in shape and able to run... LOL

have you ever eaten golden syrup on its own?


----------



## Vixie

yes out of the tin with a spoon lol



have you ever eaten chocolate spread straight out of the jar


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes when i was little.


have you ever seen a tornado?


----------



## Guest

no only on tv


Have u ever nearly chopped ya fingers of cutting onions?


----------



## Fade to Grey

no but i peeled the skin off my thumb whilst peeling potatoes 



have you ever been bitten by a cat?


----------



## Guest

Yep, when i tryed 2 get one of my old rescue english bullys face years ago  it clang on her face lol.
long story,,ill bore u wiv it one day hehe.


Have u ever been bitten by a snake?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Yep, when i tryed 2 get one of my old rescue english bullys face years ago  it clang on her face lol.
> long story,,ill bore u wiv it one day hehe.
> 
> Have u ever been bitten by a snake?


YEAH everytime i take a P*ss
have you ever tripped your self up in the street with people watching!


----------



## Guest

lol dirty git.


Yes i ave,,show up 

have u ever felt like a prat for some reason or other?


----------



## tashi

yes

have you ever laughed out TOO loud when the time wasn't right


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> yes
> 
> have you ever laughed out TOO loud when the time wasn't right


yes

have you ever farted and burped at the same time ???


----------



## Vixie

no

have you ever wanted to be famous


----------



## Guest

No but i wouldnt mind famous money 

Have u ever sat infront of a mirrow and sang to yaself posing?


----------



## tashi

no (babytashi's job)


have you ever tried to push someone out your door


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> No but i wouldnt mind famous money
> 
> Have u ever sat infront of a mirrow and sang to yaself posing?


yeah

have you ever threw some thing in next doors garden??


----------



## Guest

yeps my ex...talarrr 

Have u ever gave a ex a second chance? ( i aint lol )

u beat me gaz lol... yes i threw beer cans over their coz i hate the old crab.


----------



## tashi

nope 


have you ever 'thrown' yourself at a member of the opposite sex


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> yeps my ex...talarrr
> 
> Have u ever gave a ex a second chance? ( i aint lol )


no ! she wouldnt have me back

have you ever two timed


----------



## Guest

nope

have u ever thought about 2 timing?


----------



## tashi

nope


have you ever wished you were single


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> nope
> 
> have u ever thought about 2 timing?


used to do more than just think about it
not anymore though

have you ever been older than your OH


----------



## Guest

yes, by 8 years  

Have u ever thought about dating the same sex haha


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> nope
> 
> have you ever wished you were single


at times when hes snoring or farting lol

have you ever wished you could Emigrate


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> yes, by 8 years
> 
> Have u ever thought about dating the same sex haha


What???

Have you ever had a threesome


----------



## Guest

Yes....ps im joking haha had u going all 


Have u ever thought about changing ya style?


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> at times when hes snoring or farting lol
> 
> have you ever wished you could Emigrate


sorry vix..yes i bloody do lol all the time.


----------



## Guest

off to bed ladys goodnight all


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> sorry vix..yes i bloody do lol all the time.


hee he i was wondering if you two would realise there was someone else here


----------



## Guest

goodnightys


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> hee he i was wondering if you two would realise there was someone else here


Sorry, i think we are on clicking mode tonight lol.


----------



## Vixie

garryd said:


> off to bed ladys goodnight all


dont smell that bad do I

night night


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> Sorry, i think we are on clicking mode tonight lol.


 not to worry


----------



## Guest

LMAO, *lifts armpitts* nope not me 

have u ever stank rank and knew it?


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO, *lifts armpitts* nope not me
> 
> have u ever stank rank and knew it?


who me never 

have you ever blamed the dog


----------



## Guest

all the time..alllll the time  or my son lol.

Have u ever invited people into ur home just as the dogs farted and feel so embarassed by it?

( they always do it to me )


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> all the time..alllll the time  or my son lol.
> 
> Have u ever invited people into ur home just as the dogs farted and feel so embarassed by it?
> 
> ( they always do it to me )


yes lol or the cat uses the litter tray

have you ever been knocked over by your dog


----------



## Guest

Yes nearly everyday, again, ethels the culprit  greats ya wiv a headbut in the crutch piece lol. owwies 

Have u ever thought to yaself..why the fook do i bother with these animals?


----------



## Vixie

yes at least once a day lol hee hee


have you ever rescued an animal? what was it?


----------



## Guest

yep..many many times, hedgehogs, an eagle owl once lol, it excaped and was in my mums front doorway..was massive and beautifull .


Have u ever wanted an animal that u knew u could'nt keep.


----------



## Vixie

all the pups my old bitch ever had lol


have you ever been on a bungie jump


----------



## Guest

Bloody hell no way, Never will either  My 2 feet stay FIRMLY on the ground lol.

Hmm im running out of *have u evers* hmmmm. 

AhhHaaa, Have u ever wanted to go to bed but just can't seem to drag yaself away from the comp lol


----------



## Vixie

yes right now


have you ever fallen asleep half way through a conversation
(I have never asked so many questions in one night lol)


----------



## Guest

HAHA me either...

yes, on the phone to my family, They talk so bloody much it really does send ya to sleep.

Have you ever fallen asleep at the comp lol.

ps...did u speak to collie? Were is she


----------



## Vixie

yes last night lol

have you ever written a true story?

I emailed her but she never got back to me, which has never happened b4, think I might text her tomorrow if there is still no sign, hope shes ok


----------



## Guest

No never wrote a true story in me life...i should..id earn millions selling my lifes story lol.

Have ya ever been at the comp so long ya have got migrain pmsl. 



oooo i hope alls ok? Not like collie to be off this long 
I'm off coz guess what..i got a migrain  LOL  goodnight vixy x speak tomoz


----------



## Vixie

yes twice lol


have you ever seen a shooting star


Will let you know if I hear anything from collie
good night, take some pain killers, thats if your not rattling already


----------



## Cassiel07

Yes, quite a few. 

Have you ever seen the end of a rainbow?


----------



## Vixie

no but wont give up trying lol



have you ever found a four leaf clover


----------



## tashi

yep


have you ever spent hours looking for one


----------



## Vixie

yes as a kid


have you ever made a daisy chain


----------



## tashi

yes


have you ever wanted to run away


----------



## Vixie

yes but not so strongly that I would have done it lol



have you ever wished you had a cleaner


----------



## tashi

yes yes yes 


have you ever wished you knew mary poppins


----------



## Vixie

no shes to chirpy lol I want her bag and magic thought



have you ever thrown things away because you couldnt be bothered to sort through them


----------



## tashi

yes


then have you ever regretted it


----------



## Vixie

only once 



have you ever whished you could spend the day in bed


----------



## tashi

yep 


have you ever wished that someone would molly coddle you


----------



## Vixie

not shure I dont mind a bit of fuss being made of me but get a bit fed up after a while if I'm being molly coddled, too independant lol


have you ever forgotten your pin number and had your card eaten


----------



## Guest

no nearly tho 

Have you ever gone to bed with migrain and woke up wiv one lol


----------



## tashi

yep 


have you ever gone to bed and woke up with someone you shouldn't have


----------



## Guest

well sorta  


Have u ever been tempted to stray  wink wink


----------



## Vixie

nope 


have you ever made mud pies lol


----------



## Guest

Yes with worms as spaghetti lol

Have u ever made purfume outta roses ? lol


----------



## Vixie

yep and rose pettal wine


have you ever cheated at a game just so someone you disliked didnt win lol


----------



## Guest

Oh yes many many times  terrible init  hehe.
best bit about a game is the cheating .

Have u ever shoped in oxfam lol.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> Oh yes many many times  terrible init  hehe.
> best bit about a game is the cheating .
> 
> Have u ever shoped in oxfam lol.


for material and stuff to make school costumes, they only get used once anyway lol

have you ever given blood?


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope i want to though


have you ever drank a gallon of milk?


----------



## Vixie

no, I'm not fussed on drinking milk

have you ever eaten a fried breakfast in front of someone with a hangover just to get at them, because its funny


----------



## Fade to Grey

no ive eaten one with a hangover though, lol.


have you ever eaten raw meat?


----------



## Guest

Yip, fish and steak,..well rare cooked steak all bleeding yum yum.

Have u eve ate roadkill ? hehe


----------



## Vixie

yuck no lol


have you ever eaten dirt lol


----------



## Guest

Ya, lol, tasty stuff 

Have u ever found hairs in ya grub and continued eating it afta picking it out?
oh god i feel sick typing that lol.


----------



## Vixie

yep but it was my hair got to close to my food LOL hee hee sorry couldnt fininsh that 


have you ever been to disney land


----------



## Guest

No  

Have u ever been to disney land paris 

ps..my hair or not, if it was in me obern ild spew my guts up lol.


----------



## Vixie

yes last year with the kids 


have you ever spewed because there was a hair in your food lol

didnt really eat my food wiyth hair in it lol


----------



## Guest

LOL.

yes i spew all the time, even if the hair don't touch me lips...my guts fare turning ere lol

Have u ever found a pube on ya takeaway meal?


----------



## Vixie

yuck no thank god


have you ever wondered if your food has been spat in when you eat out


----------



## Guest

LOL yes, specially when complaints are made lol.

Have u ever wanted to get ya own back on someone for something?


----------



## Vixie

yes lots of times lol


have you ever got your own back on someone


----------



## colliemerles

no,!!!!!!but im gona start!!!!!!!


have you ever let someone do something knowing they were doing it wrong,, because you didnt like them,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

no i let them do it wrong to prove them the point that i was right at the time lol.



have you ever hiden something from someone to protect them?


----------



## Vixie

yep 
have you ever been late for something and blamed the kids when it was your own fault


----------



## Guest

No but my son uses me as an excuse why hes late all the time.

Have u ever regreted doing something silly, yet at the time it was all good?


----------



## Guest

Yes new years eve 10 years ago after drinking loadsa vodka been teetotal eversince! Have you ever kissed your dog on the mouth?


----------



## staceyscats1

clare7577 said:


> Yes new years eve 10 years ago after drinking loadsa vodka been teetotal eversince! Have you ever kissed your dog on the mouth?


No I only got her last night lol

Have you ever done somthing on the spur of the moment if so when and what was it ?


----------



## Guest

Yeah bought 4 litre v8 landrover and cant afford to run the f*****


----------



## Vixie

have you ever spent too much time on this forum lol


----------



## Guest

Yerp but its addictive tho 

Have u ever wished u never found this forum ?


----------



## tashi

yep cos i am supposed to be packing

have you ever wished you had an action man


----------



## Guest

OH my dayzzz yes i bloody do 

hAVE U Evr wanted to marry a pilot?


----------



## tashi

no they always look too 'pressed'

have you ever wanted to hug a commando


----------



## Guest

LOL LOL depends what possision his in 

Have u ever gone out without ya pissers on?


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> LOL LOL depends what possision his in
> 
> Have u ever gone out without ya pissers on?


what are pissers??????????????????


----------



## Guest

ya kacks...knickers


----------



## Vixie

your knickers lol


----------



## tashi

in that case often commando style (winks)


policeman or fireman


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> in that case often commando style (winks)
> 
> policeman or fireman


LOL we are on have you ever hehehe.
but ill pic fireman corrrrrrrrrr


----------



## colliemerles

have you ever eaten something out of date,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

not by choice lol


have you ever laughed so much you wet yourself


----------



## colliemerles

no not quite,lol




have you ever really cried your eyes out,


----------



## Vixie

I have had a good old cry but my eyes stayed in lol



have you ever seen an elephant fly


----------



## colliemerles

nope,,, why have you,??????



have you ever had to sit and wait for something and it felt like forever as the time went really slowwwwwwwwww


----------



## Vixie

yep saw one just last week lol

yes and it kills me  hee hee


have you ever waited so long for something you fell asleep


----------



## colliemerles

errrr, only films to start,,, i can never stay awake, and fall asleep lol



have you ever fell off a bike,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes lots of times when I was a kid lol


have you ever fallen asleep watching a film and woken up as the credits are roling


----------



## Guest

What u mean by credits?  i dont get it 

Have u ever wondered what it would be like to run along the beach stark naked?


----------



## Kerrisgirl

Eolabeo said:


> What u mean by credits?  i dont get it
> 
> Have u ever wondered what it would be like to run along the beach stark naked?


Nope.....don't have to wonder...been there,done that.

Have you ever gone swimming in the Atlantic just as dawn was breaking?.


----------



## Guest

Yes many many times 


Have u ever put knickers on ya ed and ran around like a prat scaring the kids ?


----------



## daveleeuk

Eolabeo said:


> Yes many many times
> 
> Have u ever put knickers on ya ed and ran around like a prat scaring the kids ?


lol, no but once i got very, very drunk and ran through the town center in my boxers, then woke up x hours later on a bench.

Have you ever put salt in your tea instead of sugar?


----------



## Fade to Grey

not in my own tea.. someone else though 



have you ever forgotton what someone was asking you and answered with someone completely wrong?


----------



## Guest

yer i do it all the time lol, i dont seem to take things in  some people find that funny 

Have u ever turned out the lights and stuck a torch up to ya face wile pulling scary mugs and scared the kids and dogs? hehehe god i ave the weirdest fun


----------



## cupcake

ahahahaha i have actually!

Have you everrrrrr, gone streaking :O


----------



## Guest

Yes once but only coz i was pissed, never again  i swear.

Have u ever been in a swimmimg pull only to be evacuated because a baby had s**t in it?


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes  
i wasn't best pleased, ruined my whole day of swimming

have you ever *read* the whole of the lord of the rings?


----------



## Guest

No i cant lol would drive me nuts..to many big words i cant read or understand pmsl


Have u ever had to do a speach in class and u couldnt read words propa?


----------



## colliemerles

no thank god,,,



have you ever nearly drowned in the sea or swimming pool,


----------



## Guest

No im a good swimmer 


Have u ever stripped naked in the strip poker game?


----------



## colliemerles

down to me knickers,lol



have you ever been given change of a twenty when you gave them a tena,,,and if so,, did you keep it


----------



## Guest

Yes i keep it, every damn time lol

Have u ever worn ya other halves boxers out?


----------



## colliemerles

yuk no,






have you ever had a fella wear YOUR under wear,


----------



## Guest

Yer lol for a laff tho... 

Have u ever worn an item of ya oh clothes because u could smell him on it?


----------



## colliemerles

yeah, a long time ago,,, when we split, i wore his top to bed,never again thou



have you ever looked at your OH phone to see who he has been txting or ringing


----------



## Barney

in past dont do it no more 





av ya ever walked in to the wrong toilets when in a pub and then everyone is watchin when ya come out


----------



## Guest

no - but I wouldnt flinch

have you ever drive 900 miles in one day?


----------



## Guest

nope


have you drove into someones car and not told them?


----------



## Barney

claire said:


> nope
> 
> have you drove into someones car and not told them?


yeah yours hope ya not mad 

have ya ever been out on the beer and only made it back as far as the front garden b4 going to sleep


----------



## colliemerles

ha ha ha no, i usually get in the door,lol




have you ever lost your keys phone money etc while out on the p***


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> yeah yours hope ya not mad
> 
> have ya ever been out on the beer and only made it back as far as the front garden b4 going to sleep


i knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u will pay:


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha no, i usually get in the door,lol
> 
> have you ever lost your keys phone money etc while out on the p***


several times

have you ever woke up in the morning after a night out and have no memory of half the night and getting home?


----------



## Guest

well i normally remember all even tho im pissed as a fart..

have u ever wondered in ur state of pissedness what u did?


----------



## colliemerles

oh yes, often,,,,,



have you ever given your number to someone when out drunk,,, only to see them when sober and think ,YUK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

No! i have to be careful here as Barney was a doorman where i met him



have ya ever left ya friends in town with out saying ya going and they are ringing ya all night cos they are worried but really your at home in bed cos ya too P1ssed to stay out?


----------



## Guest

nope i stay out all i can woohoooo


have u ever kissed an ugly mush because u was pissed? looking thro beer glasses as they say


----------



## Guest

not that i can remember!



has a friend ever tried it on when you have been out drinking?


----------



## Guest

*state of pissedness* Thats is brilliant expression!!!


----------



## Guest

lol i didnt know how else to put it


----------



## colliemerles

claire said:


> not that i can remember!
> 
> has a friend ever tried it on when you have been out drinking?


yes,, but a friend is a friend and should stay that way,, me thinks,

have you ever made a real fool of yourself when you have been drunk


----------



## Vixie

yep never again though lol I hope hee hee



have you ever spent money when you knew you souldnt have


----------



## colliemerles

ohhhhhhhhhhhh yesssssssssssssssssssssssss, 



have you ever swollewed a large sweet and got it stuck in your throat,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes it blooming frightened me too lol


have you ever laughed so much that snot came out your nose lol


----------



## colliemerles

ha ha ha, no not me,, but it happened to my mate, she had a cup of tea at the time and she had two lines of snot from her nose to the cup,,i nearly threw up,,,lol



have you ever bust the zip in your trousers when you been out,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

lol yuck lol
no but i have on a skirt lol


have you ever lied not to have to attend a family party


----------



## colliemerles

yes i have,..............



have you ever gate crashed a party,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yep lol there was about 15 of us


have you ever wanted to write a best seller


----------



## Guest

yes - since I joined this Forum LOL


have you ever decided where to MEET UP?!


----------



## colliemerles

no not yet,, but me and vixie are bringing a tent,,,,,,,,


have you ever hiden bottles of drink to sneak in some where,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

yes 


have you ever spent far too long on the computer to jump up 10 mins before someone is due home to tidy up and make it look like ya have been dead busy


----------



## colliemerles

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, yes,,,,,,,,,



have you ever made a quick micro wave dinner because you was so busy on the computer, you forgot to put the meat in the oven,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

yes...ive also burnt food in the microwave  how bad is that 

have u ever wished u could read minds ?


----------



## Vixie

yes 


have you ever wished you could drive


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> yes
> 
> have you ever wished you could drive


of course she does

ever farted and blamed someone else


----------



## Vixie

yep usually the dog lol


have you ever sneezed while you were drinking and it had come out of your nose


----------



## Guest

Yep hehehe 

Have u ever coughed and spit has flobbed out ya mouth on the floor?


----------



## Vixie

yuck yep today there was phlegm everywhere lol



have you ever realised you have been under charged but said nothing


----------



## Guest

no i always shout my gob of if im outdone with anything haha.

Have u ever bullied ?


----------



## Guest

nope 



have you ever lent money to a friend only for them to let ya down about paying it back?


----------



## Lost Bird

claire said:


> nope
> 
> have you ever lent money to a friend only for them to let ya down about paying it back?


Yes!!!!!!!!!

Have you ever swore @ a police officer??


----------



## Lost Bird

dh.dti said:


> every time i see one lol...
> 
> have you ever been stalked


YES DH.DTI

have you ever annoyed someone 2 death?


----------



## tashi

no dont speed

have you ever felt pathetic


----------



## Guest

yes just a min ago because i dont understan the poxy long words 

have u ever decided to give up on anything?


----------



## Vixie

yep spelling lol


have you ever wished you had done something in your life you never have


----------



## tashi

yep 


have you ever wanted to cwtch someone that you cant reach


----------



## Lost Bird

vixenelite said:


> yep spelling lol
> 
> have you ever wished you had done something in your life you never have


Yes every day!!! (wished I'd of let the air outta Daz's wheels)

have you every pulled a sicky from work


----------



## Lost Bird

dh.dti said:


> only when i've been really sick (of work)...
> 
> Have you ever had a food fight in your parents kitchen...


YES

have you ever been nasty with my sister!!!!!!!! rofl


----------



## Vixie

nope 


have you ever eaten worms as a kid


----------



## Lost Bird

dh.dti said:


> nope
> 
> Have you ever won owt on the lotto


NOPE !!!

have you ever stolen anything?


----------



## colliemerles

nope,!!!!




have you ever lost something really important


----------



## Guest

yes - first beautiful gold ring I bought....


have you ever eaten....ants?


----------



## Vixie

no 


have you ever been pounced on by a kitten lol


----------



## Guest

all the time



have you ever kissed the pouncing thing?


----------



## Vixie

yep lol



have you ever been to drury lane lol


----------



## Guest

cant remember, but was wondering around Covent Garden somewhere


have you ever been shooting at all?


----------



## Guest

yes love it 

have u ever shot an animal?


----------



## Guest

noooo.....but love shooting too


have you ever been to Birmingham?


----------



## Guest

No 

have you ever wanted to join the army forse ?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> No
> 
> have you ever wanted to join the army forse ?


Not really

have you?


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> No
> 
> have you ever wanted to join the army forse ?


no never wanted to be cannon fodder for the system

have ya ever had to deliver a baby


----------



## Guest

Never, ild sh*t a brick.


have u ever fell out ya front door? ( i have )


----------



## Barney

yes



have you ever had an electric shock?


----------



## Barney

no but ive been through a ford in a small village near us at 60 and soaked the kids through!



have you ever been beaten up by pre schoolers


----------



## Guest

LOL no 

Have u ever beat a good m8 up for one reson or the other?


----------



## Barney

yes that will teach him



have you ever snook down a dark alley to scare someone and just scared yourself instead?


----------



## Guest

Haha yes  

have u ever admitted to being scared of something really silly?


----------



## sexy erica

Eolabeo said:


> Haha yes
> 
> have u ever admitted to being scared of something really silly?


im always scared lol.so i not no if sily or what.

have u ever had police on u for doin somethin naughty lol


----------



## Barney

well its not silly to me its very serious but yes 





av ya ever made excuses for someone who dint deserve em


----------



## Guest

yep  hehehe ( opssss that was meant for ericas post ) u beat me barney.

Have u ever felt like lobbing ur phone up the wall because its ran outta battery?


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> yep  hehehe ( opssss that was meant for ericas post ) u beat me barney.
> 
> Have u ever felt like lobbing ur phone up the wall because its ran outta battery?


no but it takes a regular trip when it runs out of credit

av u ever been mistaken for some1 then punched


----------



## Vixie

no but almost lol


have you ever you ever bought something to eat and bitten into it only to realise it had started to go mouldy


----------



## Guest

I think I did

have you ever celebrated National Museum Wales | St David's Day


----------



## colliemerles

no i havent,,,



have you ever swam to far out in the sea, and paniced,,,,


----------



## Vixie

not that I can remember


have you ever been thrown in a swiming pool fully clothed


----------



## Guest

managed to awoind that


have you ever nearly drawned


----------



## colliemerles

no not yet



have you ever seen someone nearly drown,,,,


----------



## Guest

not yet


have you ever been fishing?


----------



## colliemerles

yes years ago




have you ever been chased by a cow,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

hee hee no steped in something icky they have done though



have you ever been kissed by a frog lol


----------



## Gemma83

vixenelite said:


> hee hee no steped in something icky they have done though
> 
> have you ever been kissed by a frog lol


A french man - yes 
Pond dwelling type - no

Have you ever wet yourself by larghing to much?

p.s. have been chased by cow - scariest 5 mins of my life!!!


----------



## Vixie

lol thore cows can be tricky creature lol


no but come very close 


have you ever slipped in dog mess


----------



## Gemma83

Yes, about 30 mins ago! 

Have you ever accidently eaten dog biscuits instead of yours?


----------



## Gemma83

Yes, but it was because I had flu and forgot I was at my bfs house (ex now)

Have you ever bunngeed??


----------



## Vixie

nope

have you ever climbed a tree


----------



## colliemerles

hell ya,, used to be climbing them all the time as a kid,,,, dont think i could now,,,,




have you ever tied the dog up outside the shop and gone home without it,,,,


----------



## Guest

Nope, never done that! Sometimes think about it tho 

Have you ever opened all your birthday cards before your birthday?


----------



## Guest

Yes all too often  Never anywhere other than home though luckily!

Have you ever made a complaint about the lack of free range chicken at tescos?


----------



## colliemerles

ha ha ha yes, knickers inside out,





have you ever cooked a meal for someone and its gone totally wrong,!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles

yes my daughter,, frightened me to death




have you ever dropped dinner, and scooped it up and served it,,,,


----------



## Guest

not yet, but might do


haver you ever invited a few people for dinner and forgotten all about it


----------



## Guest

Oh yes!!! Thought never been upset about it.

hjave you ever arrived to a party dressed up for fancy-dress only to find out that it is a very posh party and everyone is blooming *smart-casual*.


----------



## colliemerles

ha ha ha no,,,,,havent been to a party in years,,,,,,,,,,,






have you ever been dancing when very drunk and fallen over,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

not yet - trying hard not too....

Have you ever bought closes or shoes a smaller size just becouse you liked it too much and was hoping to shrank


----------



## colliemerles

yes,...................and i am still hoping to shrink




have you ever eaten a whole big cake to yourself,,,,( and felt greedy after,)


----------



## Guest

first part - of course I did ; second part - noooooo..........


Have you ever bought some closes becouse you liked it badly...and never wore it


----------



## colliemerles

yes, they are hiden some where under bed,,ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh



have you ever pretend your a size smaller than you are,,,


----------



## Guest

all the time....( well but many brands's sizes are differ, arent they?)

have you ever cut your own hair?


----------



## Magik

yes I have shaved it yet again to No1... 



Have you ever hit a bus driver?


----------



## Guest

Nope but ive wanted to, specially when they dont let me on with my bull terriers  b**stards.

have u ever driven wrong way up a street?


----------



## colliemerles

came very very close yesterday,,IDIOT !!!!!!





have you ever parked quick in the bus lane,,,,,,,,,,,,



you beat me to it eolabeo,,,


----------



## Magik

colliemerles said:


> came very very close yesterday,,IDIOT !!!!!!
> 
> have you ever parked quick in the bus lane,,,,,,,,,,,,


yes today

Have you ever been made to hide decapitated head?


----------



## Guest

No but i could start now...wiv the above 

have u ever been accused of saying stuff u have never ?


----------



## Magik

Eolabeo said:


> No but i could start now...wiv the above
> 
> have u ever been accused of saying stuff u have never ?


yes just ask darren!

Have you ever killed a tramp for practice or to get in a gang?


----------



## colliemerles

nope,,( why have you,)


have you ever had a food fight,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

yes...wiv me kids and dogs...well wiv eggs..was fun cracking eachother and dogs on the hed wiv eggs 


Have u ever ate something really horrible for a dare? what was it?


----------



## colliemerles

yes, i dont know what they put in it,, but it was horrible,,,




have you ever jumped in the pool and your bottoms come off,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Magik

no but I've jumped in a pool with bottoms already off




Have you ever made a fruit flan?


----------



## Guest

hehehe no thank god.

ave u ever tryed flavoured condoms


----------



## Guest

Clarify thois one please: tried which way - to eat?!


----------



## Fade to Grey

i haven't no.
lol


have you ever had cooking wine because you thought it was normal drinking wine?


----------



## Guest

yep


have yopu ever brought slippers to your tired mom?


----------



## Fade to Grey

she doesn't even have any lol.


----------



## Guest

Have u ever told a really bad lie that got someone in trouble? or even smacked?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Have u ever told a really bad lie that got someone in trouble? or even smacked?


NOT YET

have you ever drive off at night and forgotten to switch head lights on?


----------



## Guest

No coz i dont drive...well maybe people divvy thats about it.
Been told im to demented behind wheels 


have u ever feel over and landed in sommink not very nice


----------



## Guest

Been told im to demented behind wheels 

In which way?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> No coz i dont drive...well maybe people divvy thats about it.
> Been told im to demented behind wheels
> 
> have u ever feel over and landed in sommink not very nice


I think I did

Have you ever been at real farm, visiting?


----------



## Guest

whats real farm?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> whats real farm?


No - real farm


----------



## Vixie

have you ever drank to much on a sunday night?


----------



## colliemerles

no,!!!!!! never,!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

hey where is your question you fibber


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> hey where is your question you fibber


and were is YOUR question ,,,,,

have you ever found a hair in your takeaway meal


----------



## Vixie

yes it was gross


have you ever wished you could drive


----------



## melanie

Yes I have for over 20 years!

Have you ever ate a full packet of chocalate biscuits in one go?


----------



## Guest

no, couldnt eat 3 without feeling iffy lol.

have u ever ate a whole 18 inch pizza to yaself


----------



## Guest

yep


have you even felt like not to pick up a blooming phone - when it rings


----------



## Guest

omg yes, 9 outta 10 times lol


Ave u ever pigged out on food and thrown up lol.


----------



## colliemerles

when i was a kid,lol




have you ever dated two people at the same time,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

once  


have u ever wanted to date to people at the same time?


----------



## colliemerles

yes,, i liked two blokes, and didnt know which one i wanted to go out with






have you ever had your heel brake off your shoe when your out,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> yes,, i liked two blokes, and didnt know which one i wanted to go out with
> 
> have you ever had your heel brake off your shoe when your out,,,,,,,,


o yes...onllokers were very thympatetic

have you ever been kissed by celebrity


----------



## Bodwad

Only in my dreams

Have you ever said something out aloud when it REALLY should have stayed in your head?


----------



## colliemerles

Bodwad said:


> Only in my dreams
> 
> Have you ever said something out aloud when it REALLY should have stayed in your head?


ha ha ha ,only in my dreams,,, same here,!!!!

yes i have said something out loud by mistake,,, ooops,

have you ever wanted to throw your computer at the wall because its going slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Vixie

no but wanted to so so badly


have you ever hit something in anger and hurt yourself


----------



## Guest

yes 

Have u ever slammed a door in temper nd broke it?


----------



## colliemerles

yes i did at a party, i slammed the front door in a temper and all the glass fell out, it was at my sisters house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ooops,,


have you ever broken something and hid it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

hehehe 

yep ( sorta ) my mums favorite witch ornaments hand, i broke it off and balanced it back on, when she polished one day it fell off and she thought she broke it lol, but it was meeeee 

have u ever dragged a fish backwards


----------



## Guest

have u ever dragged a fish backwards [/quote]
Where from and where to?


----------



## Bodwad

I have no idea why I would pull a fish backwards but I know I havent...ahhh yes I have I have pulled it backwards to get it off my chips 


Have you ever worn the same pair of pants for more that 3 days without washing them


----------



## Guest

Bodwad said:


> I have no idea why I would pull a fish backwards but I know I havent...ahhh yes I have I have pulled it backwards to get it off my chips
> 
> Have you ever worn the same pair of pants for more that 3 days without washing them


no chance dont where pants

Have you ever farted and burped at the same time??????


----------



## Vixie

you kep asking that question and the answer is still no lol



have you ever had a nose bleed?


----------



## tashi

yep all over my white work shirt at Crufts 


Have you ever lost a wellie in the mud (random I know)


----------



## Guest

No never worn wellys


have u ever left ya lags hairy for weeks without shaving them  spider legs lol


ahhhhhhh tashi beat me so edited  ...


----------



## tashi

mine are too muscley to be spider legs LOL


have you ever had a dog that you wished you hadn't


----------



## Guest

LOL.

yes i have  but i love him the git.


have u ever had a oh u wish u didnt pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

sadly yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




have you ever let your dog off the lead and it ran off,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Years ago, luckily at a park tho...so learnt by me mistakes .


have u ever ran over an animal


----------



## tashi

No dont think so

have you ever calved a cow


----------



## Guest

Blooooodi hell no  lmao.

Have u ever lost your temper over the silliest thing/s ???


----------



## tashi

yep takes a lot to wind me up but when I do dont look at me LOL


have you ever lambed a sheep


----------



## colliemerles

errrr nope,,, have you,????




have you ever hatched an egg,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

yep to lamb and yep to egg


have you ever abseiled


----------



## Guest

No, ld be scared to  ild always imagine sharks in the water 


Have u ever help a horse give birth?


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> No, ld be scared to  ild always imagine sharks in the water
> 
> Have u ever help a horse give birth?


ROFPMSL you fool asbseiling is when you come down a building or rock face on a rope LOVVL

yes have foaled horse/pony

have you ever eaten rabbit


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> ROFPMSL you fool asbseiling is when you come down a building or rock face on a rope LOVVL
> 
> yes have foaled horse/pony
> 
> have you ever eaten rabbit


oooooooooooooooooooo     thought it was wiv sailbot   hehehe, only i could think that  whats sailbot sport called????   ps..im not a fool...just thick as s**t thats all lol.

no never eaten rabbit, i couldnt 

have u ever been nasty to someone because you dont like them???


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> oooooooooooooooooooo     thought it was wiv sailbot   hehehe, only i could think that  whats sailbot sport called????   ps..im not a fool...just thick as s**t thats all lol.
> 
> no never eaten rabbit, i couldnt
> 
> have u ever been nasty to someone because you dont like them???


That sailing huney

yes

have you ever been upset with someone and not shown it


----------



## colliemerles

many times,


have you ever pretend to eat somethink someone made you, but really you gave it the dog,,,,,,



ps loe i have never laughed sooooo much absailing sharks ,,,oh god,,,,,,,, i got tears in me eyes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> many times,
> 
> have you ever pretend to eat somethink someone made you, but really you gave it the dog,,,,,,
> 
> ps loe i have never laughed sooooo much absailing sharks ,,,oh god,,,,,,,, i got tears in me eyes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


many times

have you ever had the dog pinch what was for dinner and still serve it to the oH


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> many times,
> 
> have you ever pretend to eat somethink someone made you, but really you gave it the dog,,,,,,
> 
> ps loe i have never laughed sooooo much absailing sharks ,,,oh god,,,,,,,, i got tears in me eyes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


glad i made u laff 

no, been tempted tho.

have u ever been absaling wiv a shark?


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> glad i made u laff
> 
> no, been tempted tho.
> 
> have u ever been absaling wiv a shark?


yeah plenty but they all had two legs and a fin in the middle

have you ever wanted to run naked into the sea


----------



## Magik

tashi said:


> yeah plenty but they all had two legs and a fin in the middle
> 
> have you ever wanted to run naked into the sea


done it.

Have you ever been shot/stabbed?


----------



## Guest

Been shot wiv pellit on my leg and shot wiv bb's. no damage done coz im arddddddd  pmsl


Have u ever taken an instant disliking to a new joining member of this forum


----------



## Magik

Eolabeo said:


> Been shot wiv pellit on my leg and shot wiv bb's. no damage done coz im arddddddd  pmsl
> 
> Have u ever taken an instant disliking to a new joining member of this forum


yes

have you got a big secret?


----------



## Guest

yes

have you ever try to be a nice to unpleasant person?


----------



## minnie

errr i try and just say and do what i think so i guess that would be a no


have you ever smashed a TV


----------



## Guest

yes but it wernt ment lol 


Have u ever sneazed over someones face ?


----------



## minnie

yup all over the maths teacher last year finaly the hayfever has payed off!!!!!

have you ever ran down the road in your underware


----------



## Guest

not yet

have you ever been sick in someone elses car?


----------



## minnie

nope, never bin sick in a car!!

have u ever eaten cat food?


----------



## Guest

no but i did dog food for a dare lol, tasted like chickin 


have u ever ate something that looked yummeh that tasted quite s**ty?


----------



## Magik

Eolabeo said:


> no but i did dog food for a dare lol, tasted like chickin
> 
> have u ever ate something that looked yummeh that tasted quite s**ty?


again.... i'm so tempted! i'll just say yeh.

have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Guest

Yes 


have u ever poured salt in someones drink wile they wernt lookin


----------



## Imogen

nope, but i put a gerkin in my brothers coke in maccy d's once when he went to the loo.. hehe

Have you ever ummmmmmm......?????
Have you ever been thinking to your self and all of a sudden just said something out loud and everyone around looked at you like your a right weirdo


----------



## Bodwad

No but I am forever in fear of that happening 

Have you ever broken anything with a Wii?


----------



## Guest

Bodwad said:


> No but I am forever in fear of that happening
> 
> Have you ever broken anything with a Wii?


Nope coz i aint got one.

Have you ever got into a argument wile out shopping ?


----------



## tashi

Yep over a wrongly marked price ticket and won


have you ever wished you could give your kids away !!!!!!! (as you can tell mine played me up this morning :-(((((( )


----------



## Vixie

yes yesterday lol


have you ever fallen in a stream?


----------



## Guest

no never lol  ops vixs beat meh so i edited 


ave ya ever thought you won a good amount on the lottery only to find out it was sommink stupid like a score? GUTTED


----------



## Guest

once

have you ever been on the flight where your cat/dog been allowed to sit next to you?


----------



## Gemma83

nope, didn't have one last time I flew anywhere.

Have you ever ramdonly dreamt about someone you hadn't seen in a long time, only to bump into them a day or two later?


----------



## colliemerles

yes all the time,,



have you ever started running the bath and forgot,, until it was to late,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes lol

have you ever eaten so much you could hardly move


----------



## colliemerles

ohhhhh yes,!!!!!!!!!!!



have you ever been so hungry you feel all faint and light headed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

Yup, when i wasn't allowed to eat before my op.

have you ever been listening to something later to realise you hated it?


----------



## Vixie

yes done that one or twice 


have you ever burnt yourself on a firework


----------



## Guest

no have you ever eaten doggy chocolates?


----------



## Fade to Grey

YES!
i quite like them

have you ever gotten lost in your own town/city?


----------



## Guest

yes! have you ever put someones toothbrush you didnt like in the loo


----------



## Fade to Grey

LOL nope, i dropped my own down there one morning 

have you ever fallen onto a bus/train/tube?


----------



## Guest

no never use them! have you ever shared someones chewing gum during a snog!!


----------



## Fade to Grey

lol one of my friends ate chewing gum that i gave him after i had been chewing it just for the lols, he was drunk mind you 


have you ever forgotten who you was calling and asked for the wrong person/called them by someone else's name?


----------



## Guest

twice


have you ever been lost in Sheffield?


----------



## Fade to Grey

never been there.

have you ever ran into a lap post?


----------



## Guest

no but ive run into a lamp post!!! have you ever found any £ and kept it??


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> no but ive run into a lamp post!!! have you ever found any £ and kept it??


yeah last place i worked i found £20 on the floor once after we turfed everyone out! finders keepers!

ever got ur tongue stuck on something cold?


----------



## Vixie

nope thank god lol

have you ever fallen off a bike


----------



## Fade to Grey

i have 
have you ever had a door hit you in the face, one of those swingy ones like in slapstick comedy?


----------



## Guest

yes shoe lace got caught!! have you ever got your finger stuck in a opened can/?


----------



## Barney

Anele Jessica said:


> twice
> 
> have you ever been lost in Sheffield?


unfortunatly yes its the most horrible place on earth would rather be lost in iraq

have ya ever been run over by someone on a push bike


----------



## Vixie

not yet lol

have you ever ran over someone with a push bike


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope!

have you ever fallen out of bed?


----------



## Guest

unfortunatly yes its the most horrible place on earth would rather be lost in iraq


Wish you told us that two days ago.....


----------



## Barney

Fade to Grey said:


> nope!
> 
> have you ever fallen out of bed?


yeah and landed on a can of coke

av you ever trapped ya fingers in a car door


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> nope!
> 
> have you ever fallen out of bed?


Once....

have you ever left your mobile on the fish counter


----------



## Guest

no but put it in the washer!! have you ever had your foot run over by a car?


----------



## Vixie

nope by a horse and a bus but never a car lol

have you ever climbed a mountain


----------



## Fade to Grey

no i want to though
have you ever broken your wrist?


----------



## Guest

no have you ever sneezed and had nowhere to wipe it !!!


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes... i ran around looking for a public bathroom 

have you ever forgotten to pick someone up?


----------



## Guest

yep - Yesterday - Vixie from Emergency

have you ever met Collie


----------



## Guest

nope... have you ever ballsed up the xmas dinner???


----------



## Guest

nope mother cooks crimbo dinner for us,,#


have ya ever cook soemthing for someone ya dint like so have done something mean to their food like put hair in it or something


----------



## Fade to Grey

nopes

have you ever found hair in your food


----------



## Guest

yip alot, makes me propa sick

have u ever planted an hair in someones food outta spite ?


----------



## Guest

yes!!!!!!!!


have ya ever broke ya foot


----------



## Vixie

no

have you ever been absailing


----------



## Guest

no but I'd like to! 

ever broke your fone in anger?


----------



## Guest

yes lots of times


have ya ever been windsurfing?


----------



## Guest

no have you ever been kicked in the ribs by a horse??


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> no have you ever been kicked in the ribs by a horse??


no - only by Vixie when my car screeched into halt in front of a policemen

have you ever ate cheeko


----------



## Guest

never heard of it have you ever sat on your cat???


----------



## Guest

no......




have ya ever been to africa?


----------



## Guest

no would love to have you ever been shopping and not had enough £ at the till!!!!


----------



## Vixie

yes forgot to go to the bank first lol
have you ever been to hawaii


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> never heard of it have you ever sat on your cat???


cheeko is a little fruit tastes a caramel looks like potato

no they sat on mt

have you ever been biten by wasp


----------



## Guest

yes it hurts


have ya ever been biten by a horse


----------



## Guest

hell yes on my back winded me have you ever crashed the car???


----------



## colliemerles

not bitten but stung,


have you ever had to climb a tree to rescue your cat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

no 



have ya ever shoplifted


----------



## Guest

nope sent hubby up have you ever sworn on the phone???


----------



## Guest

regular



have you ever like something thats kinda sad so denied liking it if so what?


----------



## Guest

kiddies tv have you ever pranged your car??


----------



## Guest

lots of times my dad in the trade n gets it sorted thank god!


have ya ever been swimming with dolphins


----------



## Guest

nope,been swimming with turd in local pool!! have you ever lied to your kids??


----------



## Barney

claire said:


> lots of times my dad in the trade n gets it sorted thank god!
> 
> have ya ever been swimming with dolphins


not dolphins but been out swimming with a few sticklebacks was just as theraputic tho

av ya ever trapped anything in ya zipper


----------



## Guest

nope!!!! have you ever bought something youve never used???


----------



## Guest

dont think so

have you ever given a gift to someone that was a gift for you in the first place from someone else that u never used .


----------



## Guest

yes couple of times!!! have you ever eaten something you hated because the person who made it was with you???


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> yes couple of times!!! have you ever eaten something you hated because the person who made it was with you???


no i couldnt , it would be obvious coz ild be heaving lol.

have u ever told a mate your ill because u didnt wanna go out with them, only to go out wiv another mate that u did wanna go out wiv


----------



## Guest

yessssss! have you ever gone to the loo only to discover theres no loo roll!


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> yessssss! have you ever gone to the loo only to discover theres no loo roll!


oh my gawd yep  drip dry and all that lol.

have u ever wiped something nasty on someones coat u disliked


----------



## Guest

yep didnt have a tissue!! have you ever hit anyone during a row?


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> oh my gawd yep  drip dry and all that lol.
> 
> have u ever wiped something nasty on someones coat u disliked


try stampin ya feet to get rid of the excess

av ya ever been stuck in a lift with someone who really stinks


----------



## Guest

no... have you ever borrowed something and just never returned it???


----------



## Barney

clare7577 said:


> yep didnt have a tissue!! have you ever hit anyone during a row?


all the time once it reaches a certain point you got to get the 1st dig in lol

av ya ever tripped someone up in a packed pub when they couldnt see it comin its great


----------



## Guest

no have you ever been arrested???


----------



## Vixie

no 
have you ever bitten into somethig and it tasted so awful you spat it everywhere


----------



## Guest

yes have you ever stuck your fingers through the bag whilst picking up your doggies poo??


----------



## Barney

no i leave it where it lands






av you ever tried to show off while out drinkin and then av to be taken home at 9


----------



## Guest

no.... have you ever needed the loo really badly and had to go in a bush,and use leaves!!!


----------



## Guest

no never 



have ya ever tried to eat really hot curry to impress ya pals but its too hot n makes ya ill


----------



## Guest

nope i can handle it hot......last time you paid for a night out!


----------



## Guest

no did it for a dare tho.....



have ya ever licked a 9v battery


----------



## Guest

no..... have you ever had a shock from a electric appliance??


----------



## Guest

no....have you ever got you toe stuck up the bath tap???


----------



## Vixie

no lol 
have you ever cried watching a film and if yes what was it?


----------



## Guest

nearly all films!!! have you ever farted and blamed the dog/someone next to u??


----------



## Guest

yes 



have ya ever spent alot of time in hospital


----------



## Vixie

about 2 weeks 

have you ever run a marathon


----------



## Guest

no too lazy


have ya ever cheated on any kind of a exam


----------



## minnie

nope 
have you ever been a vegitarian?


----------



## Vixie

I am now 


have you ever been frightened by something you knew you shouldnt be (what was it)


----------



## Guest

being put out in hospital..
have you ever had an op?


----------



## Vixie

yes 1

have you ever fallen asleep on a train and missed your stop


----------



## Guest

no
have you ever nearly cried at the dentists??


----------



## Guest

no


have u ever told a silly lie n got caught


----------



## Guest

nope i always remember my lies 


have u ever brushed dirt under a rug wile cleaning


----------



## Guest

haha not at home, used to just brush everything under the tables at work though.

have you ever split a fight up?


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> haha not at home, used to just brush everything under the tables at work though.
> 
> have you ever split a fight up?


never 
have ever farted and burped at the same time???


----------



## Guest

probably, not that i can think of a particular moment!

ever been so drunk you woke up the next morning under the stars?


----------



## Vixie

not yet lol

have you ever been so drunk you fell asleep at the pup or club you were in


----------



## Guest

nope, had to be carried out a club before, but i was still awake, just about. 

ever thrown up in a taxi?


----------



## Vixie

no never

have you ever been on a safari


----------



## Barney

vixenelite said:


> no never
> 
> have you ever been on a safari


no but been to sheffield its more or less the same thing same animals wandering about

ever been sky diving


----------



## Magik

Barney said:


> no but been to sheffield its more or less the same thing same animals wandering about
> 
> ever been sky diving


haha.... You live in Mansfield, how can you dis sheffield?? You ever been out in Sheffield Barney? What's Mansfields Nightlife like?


----------



## annieb

No

(It's not the falling through space.....it's the hitting the ground that bothers me)

Have you ever

put nail varnish onto a nun's toenail?


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> never
> have ever farted and burped at the same time???


GARRY - JUST HOW MANY TIME ARE YOU GOING TO ASK THE SAME QUESTION??????


----------



## Magik

annieb said:


> No
> 
> (It's not the falling through space.....it's the hitting the ground that bothers me)
> 
> Have you ever
> 
> put nail varnish onto a nun's toenail?


funny you should say that because in 1998 I did do that... the Nun's name was Janice.

Have you ever killed a tramp/homeless with a brick and avoided procecution due to the lack of interest in the case from the police...even tho loads of people saw you do it?


----------



## Fade to Grey

shockingly i haven't 

have you ever wanted to jump out the window?


----------



## Barney

Magik said:


> haha.... You live in Mansfield, how can you dis sheffield?? You ever been out in Sheffield Barney? What's Mansfields Nightlife like?


yeah been out down there dint like but it was a long time ago mansfields nightlife is crap i worked down mansfield for 10 years so i av seen enough of it to last me a lifetime you should come down they would love you


----------



## Magik

Fade to Grey said:


> shockingly i haven't
> 
> have you ever wanted to jump out the window?


yes all the time... If I'm up high I want to jump... horrible. I cant hold babie either as I want to throw them...



Barney said:


> yeah been out down there dint like but it was a long time ago mansfields nightlife is crap i worked down mansfield for 10 years so i av seen enough of it to last me a lifetime you should come down they would love you


yeh I might try it. I used to go down mansfield in my boy racer days drivin round with my mates... haha I was a saddo once!!!


----------



## Barney

Magik said:


> yes all the time... If I'm up high I want to jump... horrible. I cant hold babie either as I want to throw them...
> 
> yeh I might try it. I used to go down mansfield in my boy racer days drivin round with my mates... haha I was a saddo once!!!


some of em are stil at it but they av clamped down on it a lot

av ya ever ate monkey brains


----------



## colliemerles

monkey brains,,errrrr no,, why have you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




have you ever peed in a bottle and left it on the bus,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> monkey brains,,errrrr no,, why have you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> have you ever peed in a bottle and left it on the bus,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


what a bizzarre thing to do....LOLOL. Have you?


----------



## colliemerles

no,,,, but my friend left her wee sample on a bus once,,,,,



have you ever fallen down the stairs and hurt yourself really bad,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Magik

I've fallen down the staris but not hurt myself that bad.




Have you ever killed anything bigger than a rat?


----------



## Vixie

no and never even killed something the size of a rat 


have yiou ever bitten off more than you can chew


----------



## Magik

vixenelite said:


> no and never even killed something the size of a rat
> 
> have yiou ever bitten off more than you can chew


Just the once, but got through that so I guess not.

Have you ever stolen anything?


----------



## Barney

i steal stuff all the time(mainly from work)



have ya ever put a camera flash to your and pressed the button?


----------



## colliemerles

errrrr no,(why have you,?????)




have you ever eaten something then realised it was way outa date,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

yep sure have, didnt get ill tho!

have you ever grassed someone up for bullying you on a forum website?


----------



## Guest

no
have you ever had a really bad driving day where everthing went wrong?


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> no
> have you ever had a really bad driving day where everthing went wrong?


yeah weneva i get in the car and misses is driving!

have you ever written a car off?


----------



## Guest

no..
have you ever dissed someone elses thread????


----------



## Guest

Yes 

have u ever took an instant disliking to a new member on this forum


----------



## Guest

no (think thats been said b4..)
have you ever fallen asleep in the bath??


----------



## Guest

think i ws the one that said it lol.

i have nearly fell a kipsey in bath yip 


have u ever fell over on ya way to good nite out and ruind ya outfit lol


----------



## Guest

no,but spilt coffee on myself!
have you ever coughed so much you were nearly sick/??


----------



## Guest

hehe yes, i did actually do that the other day wile chatting on ere pmsl, oh and i nearly did it last nite when i got in bed  coughing fit coz of my cold 


have u ever thrown up infront of every1 wile out on the piss?


----------



## Guest

No did that in bed when i got back!!!
have you ever kissed anyone with a beard???


----------



## Guest

well yes  does designa stubble count??? corrrrr 


have u ever kissed someone wiv bad breathe???


----------



## Guest

ewwwww yes (dont mind stubble,its big ole hairy beards)
have you ever tipped a drink you didnt like/want in a plant pot??


----------



## Guest

nope not as of yet co i always make sure the drink i get offord is a nice one lol.

have u ever killed a bird by accident?


----------



## Guest

yes,pigeon flew into wind
screen other day!!!
have you ever run over a animal???


----------



## Guest

no i dont drive, im to mental behind wheel ive been told  i feel bad when i tread on snails lol, is that sad???? hehehe.


have u ever shot something?


----------



## Vixie

only my ex lol just kidding only at a cardboard target 


have you ever promised to do something you knew you couldnt keep to


----------



## Guest

LOL @ ex 


ya answer...i dont think so... 


hav u ever stamped on ya OH toe on purpose coz he pissed u off, only to style it off as if it was a accident


----------



## Vixie

lol probably lol

have you ever broken something in temper?


----------



## Guest

all the damn time, i have a terible temper and me kids flee for their lives once i get started 
i throw anything i lay me fams on no lie.


have u ever lobbed somthink at ur bf/oh thinking u will miss but it has actually got them? ( i ave ) enjoyed it aswell.


----------



## minnie

yup

have you ever been in a car crash


----------



## Guest

yes and 2 motor bike crashes wile pregnant wiv my daughter, we both here to tell the tale lol.


have you ever been seriously hurt in some way?


----------



## minnie

fell off a motor scooter and hit me knee cap out of place 

have you ever eaten a whole pizza?


----------



## Guest

today......


have you ever left a half of pizza


----------



## Vixie

yes

have you ever not eaten anything for a whole day


----------



## Vixie

yes 


have you ever posted pics you wished you hadnt lol


----------



## colliemerles

yep,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




have you ever read back through your post and thought your spelling is terrible,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

yeah im always editing my spelling after ive posted

ever deleted a whole post cos u realised you were talkin a load of crap?


----------



## Guest

definatly!!
have you ever gone on a diet??


----------



## Vixie

yes 


have you ever eaten a whole box of chocolates to yourself


----------



## colliemerles

probably,








have you ever pretend you weigh less than you do,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

maltesers!!
have you ever told the dog walkies,and then changed your mind??(whoops to late!)


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> maltesers!!
> have you ever told the dog walkies,and then changed your mind??(whoops to late!)


yeah when i didnt realise it was pissing it down, but it was too late so i got drenched!

ever thought you'd lost your dog?


----------



## SavannahKitten

No

Have you ever posted something on a forum you wish you hadn't - when you have had a skinful?


----------



## Guest

no but i have when ive been sober 

ever had to peel ur rabbit off the cat?


----------



## Vixie

no lol had to peel the cat off the dog though 


have you ever been tricked into buying something you didnt really want


----------



## Guest

probably, cant think of anything atm tho, my memories well crap!

ever put a ad in the dating section of the paper?


----------



## Guest

god no!!! lol


have ya even been biten badly by an animal


----------



## carol

nope  


have you been kicked by a horse?


----------



## Guest

nope, have u ever biten ur dog?


----------



## Guest

no lol she would be upset


have ya ever been to alton towers?


----------



## carol

nope

have you ever kissed someone then wish you hadnt??


----------



## Guest

yeah a few 



have ya ever spent ages redecorating to decide ya dint like the colour when ya finished so did it again


----------



## eilidhsmum

yes once



have you ever made a rude gesture or made a face at a customer and got caught?

by the way happy easter all


----------



## catzndogz

yes 

ever sat on grass in park and noticed you've sat on dog s**t


----------



## Guest

never  put me hand in it tho 


have u ever ran fast and ya ankle gave way so ya stumbled


----------



## Vixie

nope but I saw someone walk into a glass door because they thought it was open and thft the imprint of their face on the glass lol it was in a busy shopping center as well ha ha

have you ever bought something only to find it much cheaper in another shop


----------



## Guest

yes oh yesss  


hve u ever got an item of clothes and worn it out and decided u dont like it afta all so ruin the seem or something, then took it back for refund


----------



## Vixie

no never 

have you ever met someone and instantly wanted to slap them lol


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> no never
> 
> have you ever met someone and instantly wanted to slap them lol


yep i have lol 

have u ever took an instant dislike to some1 that everythink they said u had a nasty thing to say back about it ? lol


----------



## Guest

yeah, a certain person on here!

ever met someone and instantly wanted to sleep with them?


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> yeah, a certain person on here!
> 
> ever met someone and instantly wanted to sleep with them?


who have u instantly took a dislike to lol..im so nosy.

yep but never have 

have u ever kissed someone of the same sex...accident or otherwise?


----------



## Guest

yes as a dare! 

ever filmed urself doin it?


----------



## Vixie

nope 

have you?


----------



## Guest

oooo i say


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> nope
> 
> have you?


are you allowed to do that?


----------



## Vixie

ajshep1984 said:


> are you allowed to do that?


do what? ask the same question.........well it has been done b4 so stop avoiding, if your gonna ask these questions you have to be prepared to answer them too


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> do what? ask the same question.........well it has been done b4 so stop avoiding, if your gonna ask these questions you have to be prepared to answer them too


well said vixy  WELL SAID LOL


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> well said vixy  WELL SAID LOL


thank you thank you *takes a bow* PMSL


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> thank you thank you *takes a bow* PMSL


LMAO..have u noticed he hasnt replyed  typical male 

anyways..have you ever been asked something that when u asked the other person the same they went quiet on you hehehe


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO..have u noticed he hasnt replyed  typical male


LOL yep they just dont have the ****


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO..have u noticed he hasnt replyed  typical male
> 
> anyways..have you ever been asked something that when u asked the other person the same they went quiet on you hehehe


PMSL yet today 

have you ever hit someone over the head with a frying pan lol


----------



## Guest

ROFL yep  enjoyed it aswell 


have u ever came last in a race of some sort ?


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> nope
> 
> have you?


yes

same question to eol?


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> yes
> 
> same question to eol?


and my answer is the same as vixys  hehehe.


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> ROFL yep  enjoyed it aswell
> 
> have u ever came last in a race of some sort ?


yes the last one standing wins kind lol

have you ever seen someones skirt caught in their undies but didnt say anything


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> and my answer is the same as vixys  hehehe.


well deary me, were gonna have to sort that out for the pair of ya!


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> and my answer is the same as vixys  hehehe.


we are good girls we are


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> we are good girls we are


Very good girllsss  

and yep ive seen someones skirt in there knickers lmao, never told em tho

have u ever trod in looroll and didnt notice it on bottom of ya shoe till its to late?


----------



## Guest

dh.dti said:


> nope, i noticed first lol...
> 
> have you ever stopped the wrong person to say hello


oooo yes i have///show up lol.

have u ever got up and did karioky ( cant spell it ) then again..whats new


----------



## Vixie

no thank god lol


have you ever caught you parents doing it....................yuck yuck


----------



## Guest

No thank god again lol.


have you ever wondered what age ur gonna snuff it at??? ( morbit me is off again lol )


----------



## Vixie

try not to think about it, I hope its very old lol


have you ever seen an elephant fly lol dont ask I think I'm loosing the plot hee he


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> try not to think about it, I hope its very old lol
> 
> have you ever seen an elephant fly lol dont ask I think I'm loosing the plot hee he


Haha uv lost it long ago, ( blame this site ).

yep i see a elephant fly  on tv's dumbo 

have u ever done one of them things on internet that tell u the age ur gonna peg it?


----------



## Vixie

ajshep1984 said:


> well deary me, were gonna have to sort that out for the pair of ya!


hes trying to corrupt us Loe 



Eolabeo said:


> Haha uv lost it long ago, ( blame this site ).
> 
> yep i see a elephant fly  on tv's dumbo
> 
> have u ever done one of them things on internet that tell u the age ur gonna peg it?


LOL
no

have you ever been on a safari


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> hes trying to corrupt us Loe
> 
> rofl, it wont work ya know, coz we are GOOD girls
> LOL
> no
> 
> have you ever been on a safari


nope but ild love to big time.

have you ever dreamt somethink and its came true?

ok how the fook did i quote my reply to your currupt thingy??? thats amazing lol..


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> nope but ild love to big time.
> 
> have you ever dreamt somethink and its came true?
> 
> ok how the fook did i quote my reply to your currupt thingy??? thats amazing lol..


 that took skill lol

I would love to go on safari to

not that I remember

have you ever neded to go to sleep but wouldnt give in lol


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> that took skill lol
> 
> I would love to go on safari to
> 
> not that I remember
> 
> have you ever neded to go to sleep but wouldnt give in lol


yep most times lol,, me peepers cannot take nomore now tho, well till i hit me pillow then they will be wide a wake 

have u ever had a good nights shut eye??? hehehe


----------



## Vixie

not since i was a kid  lol

have you ever been thrown out of a bar/club for fighting


----------



## Magik

vixenelite said:


> not since i was a kid  lol
> 
> have you ever been thrown out of a bar/club for fighting


many times. I've even been in two different clubs on two different occasions and seen two people get shot. What are the odds on that!?!

Have you ever seen the queen in the flesh?


----------



## colliemerles

nope,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




have you ever been in a fight and had a tooth knocked out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

no

have you ever stayed up so late it was getting light b4 you went to bed


----------



## minnie

yes 
have you ever fed a pet chocolate?


----------



## colliemerles

no,, well only animal chocolate,,



have you ever eaten animal chocolate to see what it taste like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

yes its disgusting
have you ever met the queen


----------



## Guest

no i wouldnt like too




have ya ever tied someones shoe laces together


----------



## minnie

heehee yes
have you ever met anyone famous?


----------



## Guest

nope never


have ya ever put chewing gum in someones hair


----------



## minnie

no

have you ever watched and enjoyed a childrens tv program


----------



## Guest

yeah all the time lol



do ya ever wait till everyones out n eat a whole pack of biscuit n when someone realsied they are missing deny all knowledge


----------



## JimJamz

Have been known too. Can never resist.

Have you ever put cling film over the toilet seat so the person who next goes makes a mess.


----------



## Guest

tried it but got caught!!!


have ya ever put dog meat in someones shoes


----------



## minnie

accidentaly

have you ever fed your dog a vegitarian diet?


----------



## Guest

no cassie is a funny eater




have ya ever eaten snails


----------



## minnie

eww no!
have you ever fallen off a horse


----------



## Guest

yep i got bucked of when i got on a unbroken horse lol.


have u ever forgot to let ur dog in on a winters night


----------



## minnie

no!

have you ever been bitten seriously by an animal


----------



## Guest

Hmmm not serious no, but i have been bitten by snakes and rodents.


have u ever accidently smacked someone in the face wile u was playing about


----------



## minnie

yes heehee
have you ever recieved a rude text/email/phone call that was not meant for you?


----------



## Guest

no but i have recieved rude txt lol 

have you ever sent anyone a rude txt/e.mail ect  and relized it was the wrong person you sent it to lmao.


----------



## minnie

yes

have you ever left the bath running for to long and had it overflow?


----------



## Guest

lol plenty of times, i 6 outta 10 times always do it 


have u ever nearly broke ya neck wile getting in the bath because u put baby oil in it


----------



## SavannahKitten

No.

Have you ever had woodlice flood out of the overflow system just as you're sitting down to have a nice hot bath?


----------



## Ladywiccana

Yes unfortunatley when i was younger lol.

Whats the most horrible food you have ever eaten?


----------



## Guest

brussels yuk



have ya ever eaten something ya hate to be polite to whoever cooked it


----------



## colliemerles

yuk,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yes,!!!!!!!!!!!!!



have you ever flooded the place and had water pouring through the ceiling,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

not yet but it sound like something i would do


have ya ever liked a really naff song but denied liking it


----------



## Guest

yes
have you ever had the electric go out and you couldnt find the torch/candles??


----------



## Guest

yes but not in ages


have ya ever watched cartoons n enjoyed them


----------



## Guest

all the time!!!
have you ever farted somewhere you really wish you hadnt!!


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> have ya ever watched cartoons n enjoyed them


yeah, the simpsons are ageless!

have u ever used chicken fillets!?!


----------



## Guest

yes for curry!!!
have you ever tried on yer partners undies!!!


----------



## Guest

regular they are dead comfy


have ya even took a photo of ya other half in items of ur clothes n used it a bribery


----------



## Guest

no!!
have you ever dropped your partners dinner on the floor and put it back on the plate/?


----------



## Guest

haha no, the dog would have it before i could pick it up! im not that clumsy either!

ever fed your dog with a fork?


----------



## Vixie

no never

have you ever got your foot stuck down a drain?


----------



## Guest

did this eve ,had take away!!
have you ever let your dog eat out of your mouth??


----------



## minnie

eww never
have you ever eaten raw salmon


----------



## Guest

dont know???
have you ever wiped your bum on a leaf???


----------



## Fade to Grey

cant say i have
have you ever eaten snails?


----------



## Guest

yukk no way
have you ever got your finger stuck on the side of the freezer??


----------



## Fade to Grey

yeah, bad times 

have you ever fallen out a tree?


----------



## Guest

Fade to Grey said:


> yeah, bad times
> 
> have you ever fallen out a tree?


yessssssssssssssss

have you ever been taken by Ambulance


----------



## Guest

yes with daughter as baby
have you ever had root canal???


----------



## Fade to Grey

yes

have you ever woken wondered what the time was a guessed right?


----------



## Guest

yep 


have u ever wanted to know ur exact date and age of ur death?


----------



## Vixie

no like the mystery lol

have you ever found it out?


----------



## Guest

well sorta, doing the death test on internet lol.

have u ever been so bored that u walked the dogs for hours in the rain just to get out


----------



## Guest

no hate getting wet!
have you ever thrown something at your other half??


----------



## Fade to Grey

i dont have an OH

have you ever broke your key in the lock?


----------



## Guest

no
have you ever locked yourself out of the car??


----------



## Vixie

no dont have one


have you ever felt like your talking to a brick wall instead of a person


----------



## minnie

most of the time
have you ever been sick over anyone?


----------



## SavannahKitten

No.

Have you ever been sick in a public place - really loudly?!


----------



## Vixie

no

have you ever been camping in a tent and the wind blown the tent away


----------



## Barney

vixenelite said:


> no
> 
> have you ever been camping in a tent and the wind blown the tent away


ye it landed in a tree

have ya ever tried to get a tent out of a tree


----------



## roy38

vixenelite said:


> no
> 
> have you ever been camping in a tent and the wind blown the tent away


not blown away but been in 1 that caught fire which was nice

have you ever had baby pooh down your finger nail and didnt know then bit your nail


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Yes I watch em all the time hehe.

Has anyone had Snow this weekend?*


----------



## roy38

ladywiccana said:


> *Yes I watch em all the time hehe.
> 
> what the hell you on about*


----------



## Guest

roy38 said:


> ladywiccana said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes I watch em all the time hehe.
> 
> what the hell you on about*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Prob means watches nails for poo!!lol
> have you ever been sicked on by a baby while your lifting it above your face??*
Click to expand...


----------



## Barney

clare7577 said:


> roy38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prob means watches nails for poo!!lol
> have you ever been sicked on by a baby while your lifting it above your face??
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it happens quite a bit but av learned to dodge it now
> 
> av ya ever erased all the numbers out of someones phone for a laugh
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

no


have u ever the erase done to you?


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> no
> 
> have u ever the erase done to you?


no but claire broke my phone and i lost em that way

av ya ever kicked some1 up the arse in a pub and it wasnt who ya thought wen they turned round


----------



## Guest

omg i always mistake people lol so yes 


have u ever waved at someone from afar and thought it was some1 ya knew till they got closer and they wernt 

they wave back aswell sometimes pmsl


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> omg i always mistake people lol so yes
> 
> have u ever waved at someone from afar and thought it was some1 ya knew till they got closer and they wernt
> 
> they wave back aswell sometimes pmsl


ye

av ya ever ad someone come up talking like they know ya and ya got no idea who they are it used yo happen all th time wen i was blindo every weekend


----------



## Guest

Hahah no thank god.

have YOU ever gone upto someone and pretended that you knew em for a dare??? and started speaking like u ave known eachother years 



ang on..is that same as ur question?


----------



## Vixie

no but it could be very funny lol


have you ever been on the phone talking for over and hour


----------



## Guest

Yep but its coz of my sisters, they can fare talk some.


have u ever bought something u really wanted knowing its gonna make u skint the following week.


----------



## Vixie

yes lol


have you ever been so bored you bit your nails right down


----------



## englishrose943

vixenelite said:


> yes lol
> 
> have you ever been so bored you bit your nails right down


No

Have you ever picked your nose and eaten it lol


----------



## englishrose943

Good afternoon ladies


----------



## Vixie

yuck no lol


have you ever gone out and forgot you had your slippers on


----------



## Vixie

englishrose943 said:


> Good afternoon ladies


good afternoon


----------



## englishrose943

vixenelite said:


> yuck no lol
> 
> have you ever gone out and forgot you had your slippers on


No but forgot knickers once lol does that count

Have you ever pretended you where on the phone so you didnt have to chat to someone?


----------



## Vixie

englishrose943 said:


> No but forgot knickers once lol does that count
> 
> Have you ever pretended you where on the phone so you didnt have to chat to someone?


no but might do it in the future 

have you ever told someone you had an appointment to go to so you could avoid them


----------



## englishrose943

vixenelite said:


> no but mught do it in the future
> 
> have you ever told someone you had an appointment to go to so you could avoid them


Yes i do that regularly ha ha

Have you ever phone work up saying your sick when u aint


----------



## colliemerles

hee hee hee,yes in the past,




have you ever eaten the kids sweets and pretended you dont know whats happened to them,,,


----------



## Barney

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee,yes in the past,
> 
> have you ever eaten the kids sweets and pretended you dont know whats happened to them,,,


no but thats whats gonna happen to their easter eggs 

av ya everbeen out and collected all the bits of drinks and made out you av bought some1 a drink


----------



## Guest

yuk no 


have u ever been tight when its ur turn for around of drinks and pretended like u forgot???


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> yuk no
> 
> have u ever been tight when its ur turn for around of drinks and pretended like u forgot???


no but claire does it all the time

av ya ever opened the emergency door on a bus and jumped out


----------



## Guest

LOL no way  

have u ever been ran over???


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> LOL no way
> 
> have u ever been ran over???


only by a push bike

av ya ever ran across the garden and been strangled by the washing line


----------



## Guest

lmfao yes, a good few times actually  


have you ever had ya trouser leg caught up wile riding a bike and hit the deck???


----------



## Fade to Grey

yup, not nice. i also crashed into the back of my friend when he suddenly stopped so he wouldn't hit a squirrel and i cut my arm and didn't realise i was bleeding 

have you ever wanted to hit someone for bullying someone but not been strong enough to actually hurt them?


----------



## Guest

yes when i was alot younger.


have u ever beat up a weakling lol


----------



## Guest

no,im to nice!
have you ever gone out with your skirt stuck in yer knickers!!


----------



## Guest

lol no co i dont wear skirts 

have u ever jumped in a swimming pool and lost knickers?? or top???


----------



## Boccia Boy

No dont drink

Have u ever had a party and the next morning noy remeberd wat happend last night.

LOL


----------



## Guest

i always remembered what happened 


have u ever puked up at a packed party coz of to much drink???


----------



## minnie

nope

have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Guest

yessss! years ago.(cautioned)
have you ever had a driving penalty??


----------



## minnie

nope

have you ever played on a childrens playground thing


----------



## Vixie

yes lol

have you ever bought a child a toy because you fancied playing with it


----------



## Guest

no,used to want to put them in bin (the noisy ones)
have you ever forgotton a loved ones birthday?


----------



## Fade to Grey

yeah  not good

have you ever had a secret admirer?


----------



## Guest

fook knows coz their secret pmsl

have u ever asked someone out onna date???


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> fook knows coz their secret pmsl
> 
> have u ever asked someone out onna date???


not yet...should I?

have you ever licked icecream off the floor?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> fook knows coz their secret pmsl
> 
> *LOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Guest

hehehehe 


nope iv never licked icecream of the floor lol..yuk the thort of it wiv hair ewwww.

have u ever fliked a bogie at some1 u dislike??? sounds discuting but i have 2 know


----------



## minnie

errr no

have you ever had something stolen?


----------



## Guest

yer nothing major tho, something silly.


have u ever nicked of someone?


----------



## SavannahKitten

No. 

Have you ever lied in court?!


----------



## minnie

never been there

ever rescued a cat from a tree?


----------



## Guest

no, seen plenty up trees tho, thx to ma dogs 

have u ever been addicted to a site other then this site


----------



## minnie

err this site and another one about collecting model horses ( Utterly Horses- The Home of the Model Horse )

have you ever gone a week without chocolate


----------



## Guest

yes coz im not all that keen on choc  ( nice model horses  u collecting em? )


have u ever ate more then 5 choc bars in one day


----------



## minnie

urm probably

have you ever fed a horse/herbivore meat?
and yes i collect the horses wish they weren't so expensive though


----------



## Guest

yer there nice 

no i aint fed a herbivore meat lol .


have u ever cut ur own hair???


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> yer there nice
> 
> no i aint fed a herbivore meat lol .
> 
> have u ever cut ur own hair???


YE ALL THE TIME ITS CHEAP LIKE ME

HAVE YA EVER BEEN TO SOME1S HOUSE YA HARDLY KNOW AND BROKE SOMETHING


----------



## Guest

lol 

no but ive knocked a drink over...show up 


have u ever gone out wearing the opposite sexes outfit and chockers as a laff and a dare????


----------



## Vixie

no lol


have you ever forgotten your keys so you got locked out of your house


----------



## Guest

vix...im always doing it lol.

have u ever got lost on ya own wiv no phone or money??


----------



## Vixie

lol yes...........whoops


have you ever gone to take a panadol and its desolved on your tongue......yuck


----------



## Guest

LOL no coz i get them tablet ya plop in water 9 outta 10 times 


have u ever choked on a tictac lol


----------



## Vixie

no but I have on a soft mint lol


have you ever opened your purse/wallet to pay for something and dropped your money all over the floor


----------



## Guest

yep all me change...gutting thing is..i cant pick up the coins coz im a bad nail biter so difficult.


have ur kids ever flushed notes down the bog???


----------



## Vixie

no but they have ripped them up when they were verry little  lol


have you ever caught your kids drawing on your newly painted walls


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> yep all me change...gutting thing is..i cant pick up the coins coz im a bad nail biter so difficult.
> 
> have ur kids ever flushed notes down the bog???


no thank god

av ya ever told someone some smelling salts dont work so they av took a massive whiff


----------



## Guest

lol nope but ive did it meself ffs...and sting the noseeee


have u ever sat on a ant hill? and got ants in ya kacks???


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> lol nope but ive did it meself ffs...and sting the noseeee
> 
> have u ever sat on a ant hill? and got ants in ya kacks???


not since i was a kid makes ya dance a bit

av ya ever been spraypaintin ya name on some1s garage and they been watchin ya then battered ya


----------



## Guest

haha no lol, i did that underground.

have u ever been thrown in the deep end of swimin pool wen u couldnt swim???


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> haha no lol, i did that underground.
> 
> have u ever been thrown in the deep end of swimin pool wen u couldnt swim???


well in a river by my dad getting out of the sack was more worrying tho

av ya ever been bit by a fish


----------



## Guest

no dont think so, thort alot of em was gummy lol

have u ever dyed ya hair and its come out ginga???


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> no dont think so, thort alot of em was gummy lol
> 
> have u ever dyed ya hair and its come out ginga???


no thank god would kill myself lol no direspect to any gingers out there

av ya ever shaved anywhere ya wished ya hadnt


----------



## Guest

nope where i shave im happy wiv  


have u ever been attacked wiv a shava wile u sleep  haha


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> nope where i shave im happy wiv
> 
> have u ever been attacked wiv a shava wile u sleep  haha


ye the old eyebrow trick lol

ever done it and cut some1


----------



## Guest

oh yesssss  and used immac in the wrong places on some1  ( didnt know it wasnt aloud there ) 


have u ever got caught in a zippa lmao


----------



## Barney

to my dying shame yes and i ad to ask my mum to help me was only a kid tho 



av ya ever dropped a full tin of paint in ya mums then tried to deny it


----------



## Guest

LOL nope  


have u ever pulled a fish backwards ???


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> LOL nope
> 
> have u ever pulled a fish backwards ???


no  ya freak

av ya ever been walking along talkin and wen ya look the person you was with had stopped walkin miles back


----------



## Guest

yes lol, i hate that.


have u walked into a lappost wile givin some prat a vile look??


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> yes lol, i hate that.
> 
> have u walked into a lappost wile givin some prat a vile look??


walked into 1 then tried to make out i was ok 

av ya ever fell over and jumped back like nothin happened


----------



## Guest

lmao yes.


have u everrrr bent down to pick something up and someone did the same and ya smacked heads


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> lmao yes.
> 
> have u everrrr bent down to pick something up and someone did the same and ya smacked heads


lol yes it f##cking smarts a bit

av ya ever bent down and ya trousers rip


----------



## Vixie

no lol


have you ever kept on singing when the music has stoped and everyone looks at you stupid lol


----------



## Guest

LOL no but ive been caught singing full stop  ohh im gooodddd 


have u ever had ya finga slammed in the door owwies


----------



## Vixie

yes it blooming hurt to


have you ever eaten raw meat


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> LOL no but ive been caught singing full stop  ohh im gooodddd
> 
> have u ever had ya finga slammed in the door owwies


that smarts as well it was in a car door 

av ya ever stood in dog shat with 1 foot then trod in it with the other 1


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> yes it blooming hurt to
> 
> have you ever eaten raw meat


yep tasty lmao 


Barney said:


> that smarts as well it was in a car door
> 
> av ya ever stood in dog shat with 1 foot then trod in it with the other 1


lol yes asa matta of fact pml.

have u ever fell in cow s**t


----------



## Vixie

Eolabeo said:


> have u ever fell in cow s**t


no but my best friend did on a school trip lol

have you ever been licked by a cow


----------



## Guest

LOL no ive never gotnear one 


have u ever been out walking ur dog and they stop bang in the middle of the road to take a dump wile a car has stopped to wait for ya dog to finish???


----------



## minnie

heehee no but the cat did once!!

have you ever bought any clothes that cost more than £100


----------



## Guest

Yes a top that looked like a net from morgans pmsl.


have u ever bought clothes from oxfam


----------



## Guest

no 


have ya ever gaves something to charity even tho it belonged to someone else to spite them


----------



## Magik

claire said:


> no
> 
> have ya ever gaves something to charity even tho it belonged to someone else to spite them


no

have you ever stolen a wallet/purse


----------



## Guest

No never...but i have stolen 


have u ever handed in a purse/wallet that u have found???


----------



## Magik

Eolabeo said:


> No never...but i have stolen
> 
> have u ever handed in a purse/wallet that u have found???


yes I have many times.... but not any more... no one ever does it for me - I always get screwed!!! No more mr nice guy!!!

Have you ever argued with Bin Men!?!


----------



## Guest

LMFAO no ...well not yet  me sis did last week tho pmsl.


Have u ever punched a family member in the face???


----------



## Magik

yes



Have you ever met TV host Noel Edmunds?


----------



## Guest

no


have ya ever had a broken nose


----------



## minnie

no

have you ever had a blood test and fainted
(i did today LOL)


----------



## Magik

minnie said:


> no
> 
> have you ever had a blood test and fainted
> (i did today LOL)


no

Have you ever been that scared you've wee'd or poo'd your pants?


----------



## minnie

eww no!

have you ever had a plant pot fall on your head


----------



## Magik

minnie said:


> eww no!
> 
> have you ever had a plant pot fall on your head


close... I've had an extract fan vent hit me.

Have you ever been sh*t on by a bird... and I mean the ones with wings... dont want stories of blokes being mistreated by their women!


----------



## tashi

Yep many times

have you ever been pee'd over by your dog


----------



## Guest

yer when they was puppys.


have u ever had the trots and s**t yaself wile walking back home???


----------



## Vixie

no thank god lol



have you ever been caught short while out walking and had to pee in the woods lol


----------



## catzndogz

yeah

ever been caught while peeing in woods


----------



## Guest

no but ive been seen doing it by me daughter who has shielded me plenty of times haha


have u ever rushed to go toilet and missed the loo seat and did ya biznizz over the floor a tad?


----------



## minnie

no heehee

have you ever forgot to put the loo cover thing up before you sat down to go?


----------



## Guest

yep on my way rushing to loo and sat on it abit quick like 


have u ever ate a hot chilli pepper and pretendid it didnt burnt ya mouth to look hard ?


----------



## Barney

Eolabeo said:


> yep on my way rushing to loo and sat on it abit quick like
> 
> have u ever ate a hot chilli pepper and pretendid it didnt burnt ya mouth to look hard ?


no lol

av ya ever fell in a load of nettles


----------



## tashi

yep


have you ever fell off a chair


----------



## Barney

when drunk yeah 



av ya ever fell off a ladder


----------



## SavannahKitten

Nah...

Have you ever fallen down the stairs - no apparent cause - just slipped?


----------



## catzndogz

once or twice

have you been eyeing up a bloke and walked into someone


----------



## carol

nope 

have you ever tripped then had a little jog to make out you didnt trip up


----------



## Fade to Grey

all the time!

have you ever eaten too much of something you love and gone off of it?


----------



## Guest

yes choccy!
have you ever stalled the car cos your foot slipped off clutch!


----------



## Guest

no

have u ever crashed a car in a graveyard???


----------



## catzndogz

no

ever flashed at speed camera


----------



## SavannahKitten

Errrmmm. No!

Ever flashed your bum at someone in a public place?


----------



## Guest

Nope very choosy bout who i show my butt to!!
have you ever got anything stuck up your nose??


----------



## SavannahKitten

No. But an ex boyfriend of mine got a peanut stuck up his nose whilst playing a pub game. 

Have you ever had a bogey hanging out your nose, but not realised until after you had finished talking to someone?


----------



## Guest

hahahalol!!! yes
have you ever walked around with loo roll hanging out your undies


----------



## SavannahKitten

Umm.. NO?! How did you manage to do that?!

Have you ever trodden on a piece of poo, then tracked it into someone's house?


----------



## Guest

yes(the loo roll wasnt personal ex!!)
have you ever gone to empty a cat tray and tipped it everywhere??


----------



## SavannahKitten

Many times.

Have you ever picked up a litter tray only to find poo all over your hand cos the darlings have pooped down the side?


----------



## catzndogz

a few times 

ever let the cat in bed with poo stuck to tail & not noticed


----------



## Guest

yep this morn!!
have you ever run outa catlitter and shop shut!!


----------



## Guest

nope not gotta cat.  want one tho 


have u ever trod in cat/dog s**t wile walking halfway down the stairs?


----------



## catzndogz

yep

ever picked up dirty washing to find cat peed on it


----------



## Guest

no fur ball though!!
ever wondered what end it came from/???


----------



## Guest

no...dont look long enuff to find out lol

ever wondered why u botherer wiv animals???


----------



## Guest

no never !!
ever worked out how rich youd be if you didnt have any??


----------



## Guest

no but i know ild be richer for a fact lol.

have u ever owned a giant snake??? lol


----------



## Guest

What Do You Mean?!


----------



## SavannahKitten

Not unless you are talking about willies.

Have you ever owned something 'illegal'?


----------



## Guest

SavannahKitten said:


> Not unless you are talking about willies.
> 
> Have you ever owned something 'illegal'?


pmsl...no i mean like a python or anaconda/boa etc haha.

yes in my younga dayz 

have ever taken drugs???


----------



## SavannahKitten

Yes. At last! I can say yes!

Ummm....

Have you ever had sex outside?


----------



## Guest

yes in a field(bit scratchy)
have you ever had s** in the car???


----------



## SavannahKitten

Yes...............

Have you ever peed in public?


----------



## Guest

out of sight!!!
have you ever farted loudly in a public place/??


----------



## Guest

yes by accident when i coughed lol.


have u ever feel asleep wile havin a phone convo????


----------



## SavannahKitten

No.

Have you ever farted loudly in public. ON PURPOSE?


----------



## Guest

No

have u ever chocked in a public place???


----------



## JimJamz

Yes. outside a nightclub on my 21st. 

Have you ever thrown dog s**t in your neighbours garden because they have p**sed you off.


----------



## Guest

lol as a matta of fact yer i ave 

have u ever egged ur neighbas windows


----------



## JimJamz

Not a neighbours. But my English teacher yes. He had it coming 

Have you ever let somebody's car tyre down


----------



## tashi

no


have you ever fed you OH food you bought for the dog


----------



## Guest

JimJamz said:


> Not a neighbours. But my English teacher yes. He had it coming
> 
> Have you ever let somebody's car tyre down


yep stuck matchstick in it 


tashi said:


> no
> 
> have you ever fed you OH food you bought for the dog


LOL no but wish i did 

have u ever spry painted bad words on ur ex'es car/motorbike?


----------



## JimJamz

No 

HAve you ever been to a nudist beach


----------



## Guest

god know...ild laff me arce off.


have u ever gone skinny dipping


----------



## JimJamz

yes 

have you ever slept with the boss


----------



## tashi

yes - still am


have you eva slept under the stars


----------



## JimJamz

Yes. Not that much sleeping went on 

have you ever ran away from home.


----------



## tashi

yes - to the tent out the garden


have you eva slept with a uniform


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> yes - to the tent out the garden
> 
> have you eva slept with a uniform


yes

have ya ever been asked to leave somewhere for having a strop


----------



## SavannahKitten

Not a strop exactly. But we did get thrown out of PC World after I called the customer service bloke a w**ker. He had it coming!

Have you ever complained loudly in a shop/restaurant to embarass them into giving in to you?


----------



## Guest

no im too shy



have ya ever been kicked out a pub/club


----------



## Vixie

no but people I have been with have lol


have you ever tipped your drink over someone in a pub and they have gotten very angry with you


----------



## Guest

not as yet lol


have ya ever been to a concert?


----------



## Vixie

yes quite a few


have you ever met someone famous


----------



## Jess

yep noel fielding  

have you/did you ever fancy a teacher/manager?


----------



## Guest

Nah, mine was all ugly ba&ards.

have u ever got out of bed and ate indian curry for breaky?


----------



## lisa dyer

Eolabeo said:


> Nah, mine was all ugly ba&ards.
> 
> have u ever got out of bed and ate indian curry for breaky?


no but my o/h has had a kebeb for breakfast a few times.eeew


----------



## lisa dyer

have you ever enjoyed watching a children cartoon?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Nah, mine was all ugly ba&ards.
> 
> have u ever got out of bed and ate indian curry for breaky?


 never


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> never


PMFSL...oh yes.forgot bout ur experience wiv curry  .

*wanring to all people* never mix and drink alcohol and go get a curry


----------



## Jess

lisa dyer said:


> have you ever enjoyed watching a children cartoon?


never. 
and technically i'm still a child 

have you ever urmmm... done something disgusting on a date


----------



## Guest

yep 


have u ever wanted to do something discusting on a date but is to shy???


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> yep
> 
> have u ever wanted to do something discusting on a date but is to shy???


never....


----------



## Guest

garryd said:


> never....


im sure .


----------



## Guest

Jess said:


> if you mean disgusting yes
> and i'm only 13
> 
> have you ever been interested in childrens telly


wtf then u need to be locked up and let back out in a good few years when ur old enuff


----------



## Jess

Eolabeo said:


> wtf then u need to be locked up


technically you didn't quote what that disgusting thing could be 
i could have misinterperated the question


----------



## Guest

Jess said:


> technically you didn't quote what that disgusting thing could be
> i could have misinterperated the question


u really 13 ????


----------



## Jess

Eolabeo said:


> u really 13 ????


yes
&+ everyone judges me by it 
lol.


----------



## Guest

Jess said:


> yes
> &+ everyone judges me by it
> lol.


(everyone on here???? or at ur home place???)

have u ever been judged  lol


----------



## lisa dyer

yes many times.lol have you ever eaten chocolate for breakfast?


----------



## Jess

Eolabeo said:


> (everyone on here???? or at ur home place???)
> 
> have u ever been judged  lol


a little of both  
a little of everything 
and let me guess your like 30


----------



## Jess

lisa dyer said:


> yes many times.lol have you ever eaten chocolate for breakfast?


indeed  
on easter 

have you ever eaten takeaway for all 3 meals in a day?


----------



## lisa dyer

Jess said:


> indeed
> on easter
> 
> have you ever eaten takeaway for all 3 meals in a day?


nop have you ever errmm. slept all day


----------



## Jess

lisa dyer said:


> nop have you ever errmm. slept all day


most of the day 
its getting hard to think of questions now 

have you ever lied about your age


----------



## lisa dyer

Jess said:


> most of the day
> its getting hard to think of questions now
> 
> have you ever lied about your age


yeah it is getting very hard now. yes i did when i was younger to get into clubs and pubs and stuff but not now there aint no point. im 28

errm have you ever......slapped some just for the fun of it?


----------



## Jess

lisa dyer said:


> yeah it is getting very hard now. yes i did when i was younger to get into clubs and pubs and stuff but not now there aint no point. im 28
> 
> errm have you ever......slapped some just for the fun of it?


well thats a deffinate yes  
my brother 

have you ever emmm liked someone quite a bit older or younger than you


----------



## Guest

yes, but not alot.


have u ever fancied ya m8s boyfriend???


----------



## Jess

Eolabeo said:


> yes, but not alot.
> 
> have u ever fancied ya m8s boyfriend???


yes and still do  i'm a bad friend 

have you ever fallen up the stairs


----------



## Guest

hehe yep alot as it goes  coz i always tend to run up em.


have u ever fallen out a window??


----------



## Jess

Eolabeo said:


> hehe yep alot as it goes  coz i always tend to run up em.
> 
> have u ever fallen out a window??


not so much as fallen..
escaped out of the lower floor window at home  
it was the only way I could leave the house silently. 

have you ever ran into a glass window/door/wall, thinking it wasn't there?


----------



## Guest

no but ive seen other poor people do it tho.

have you ever ran away???


----------



## Jess

Eolabeo said:


> no but ive seen other poor people do it tho.
> 
> have you ever ran away???


not properly.
just to see mates and go to a gig 
im not really that much of a rebel  

have you ever mistook a total stranger for a close friend


----------



## Guest

nope 


have ya ever had a tatoo?


----------



## colliemerles

yes,...........on my shoulder,.......



have you ever done somthing really silly when you have been drunk,, and it makes you cringe to think about it,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

i have, ive wlaked into a few patio doors n fell in my auntie pool!



have ya ever walked into a closed patio door? .. ouch!


----------



## SavannahKitten

No. But I have walked into the glass pane of a revolving door. 

Have you ever lost your footing, regained, then fallen anyway - in front of a large number of people?


----------



## Guest

no lol



have ya ever been on a night out and ya heel has got stuck in the pavement and snapped


----------



## gib

^
Yep, being a woman I can get away with it.

Have you ever pretended you didnt speak english so you could avoid a conversation with someone?


----------



## Guest

gib said:


> ^
> Yep, being a woman I can get away with it.
> 
> Have you ever pretended you didnt speak english so you could avoid a conversation with someone?


( hope you didnt used it with my innocent brother?)

yep

have you ever pretended not well to avoid going out with someone you didnt like?


----------



## Guest

yep


have ya ever thrown a sicky from work only to drop ya sen in it


----------



## Guest

yes, wheni go back to work no doubt ill do it again .

have u ever hidden something from someone that they really needed...because they pissed u off??


----------



## Jess

Eolabeo said:


> yes, wheni go back to work no doubt ill do it again .
> 
> have u ever hidden something from someone that they really needed...because they pissed u off??


yep  
i hid my friends homework 

have you ever peed in a pool, honestly


----------



## SavannahKitten

Yes. Right next to a woman who was annoying me. Muwahahahaha!

Have you ever been sick on a busy street?


----------



## Guest

well i was sick in burga king... the food made me right gag  wasnt nice.

have u ever been sicked on by some1 else???


----------



## Jess

Eolabeo said:


> well i was sick in burga king... the food made me right gag  wasnt nice.
> 
> have u ever been sicked on by some1 else???


disgustinly yes. the boy sitting next to me at "carpet time" when I was younger chucked up  not pleasent!

Have you ever deliberetly farted in someones direction


----------



## SavannahKitten

Oh yes. Of course. 

Have you ever farted in a lift and managed to keep a straight face?


----------



## Jess

SavannahKitten said:


> Oh yes. Of course.
> 
> Have you ever farted in a lift and managed to keep a straight face?


I c the questions have turned to farts 

nope. i always giggle. its just me 

have you ever been pushed/jumped into a pool with your clothes on


----------



## SavannahKitten

No.
I would ask if anybody had jumped in with no clothes on - but that's been talked about before.

Have you ever chewed a toffee and found a tooth, or filling attached?


----------



## Jess

nope  
i dont have fillings.
but a bit of a brace came out before  

Have you ever kissed a photograph/poster


----------



## SavannahKitten

Years ago!

Have you ever kissed your hand to practice kissing?


----------



## Guest

no

have you ever kissed a bin man?


----------



## SavannahKitten

Urgh! Nooo.. Did they smell of rubbish?!

Have you ever kissed.............. the same sex... in a romantic way?


----------



## Guest

bloody ell noway  

have u ever been cracked on by the same sex


----------



## SavannahKitten

Yeh!

Have you ever gone to a gay bar?


----------



## lisa dyer

SavannahKitten said:


> Yeh!
> 
> Have you ever gone to a gay bar?


yeah, my brother in law is gay.

have you ever tried to convert some one from being gay to straight?


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> yeah, my brother in law is gay.
> 
> have you ever tried to convert some one from being gay to straight?


No but no plenty that have gone from straight to gay

have you ever spent an entire evening with gay blokes


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> No but no plenty that have gone from straight to gay
> 
> have you ever spent an entire evening with gay blokes




yep, was such a laugh aswell cracking time.lol

have you ever put salt in someones tea in stead of sugar? knowingly thou


----------



## dee

yes in the back of my Dads car after he kindley stayed up to pick me up and he still reminds me of it 18 years later!


----------



## lisa dyer

dee said:


> yes in the back of my Dads car after he kindley stayed up to pick me up and he still reminds me of it 18 years later!


nice ...... 
now you have to think of a question have you ever................?


----------



## colliemerles

have you ever ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gone out with no knickers on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SavannahKitten

Oh yes - no knickers, no bra.

Have you ever stayed in your PJs all day and not bothered washing?


----------



## babytashi

Yessss I love Duvet Days they have to be the best................have you ever slept in clothes that you'd worn that day????


----------



## minnie

yes at a dog show in a tent in the middle of a field ie it was to cold for pjs heehee


have you ever broken in to a building?


----------



## Guest

yep 

have u eva got nicked for nicking lol.


----------



## minnie

nope


have you ever met someone famous?


----------



## JimJamz

yes loads though not too many interesting ones.

have you ever bought a big issue


----------



## Guest

yes one time.

have u ever sold big issues


----------



## colliemerles

nope,..........................




have you ever eaten snails,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

LOL welks if that counts??? water snails yummmmmmmmm


have u ever ate a foren object???


----------



## Vixie

money when i was a kid lol


have you ever seen dumb and dumber


----------



## Guest

yep... im staring in 3....as dumberer 


have u ever did something really divvy infront of people???


----------



## SavannahKitten

Loads of times!

Has a private part of you ever accidentally popped out on a beach?


----------



## Guest

lol no haha


have u ever flashed someone???


----------



## SavannahKitten

Yes - I flash my husband all the time - usually when I'm out in the garden! 

Have you ever dyed your pubes?


----------



## Guest

no coz i shave haha.


have u ever waxed ya bits and pushed the strips on abit to much ( owwies )


----------



## SavannahKitten

No - I let someone else do it. 

Have you ever had your bum waxed?


----------



## Guest

lmao no haha.


have u ever got ya toe stuck ................ in a tap haha


----------



## minnie

no lol

have you ever umm eaten something that was a week or more out of date?


----------



## SavannahKitten

Unfortunately yes. My husband thought the pork would be alright. 

Have you ever watched Miss World and thought it was an alright programme?


----------



## minnie

never watched it lol

ever spilt hot water in your lap ouch


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> never watched it lol
> 
> ever spilt hot water in your lap ouch


NO!!

Have you ever woken up next to someone whose name you forgot?


----------



## Magik

mrsdusty said:


> NO!!
> 
> Have you ever woken up next to someone whose name you forgot?


Never I'm not that type of guy.

Have you ever wokeup and wondered how you got there?


----------



## SavannahKitten

No... but I have woken up and wondered where the hell I am, then realised quickly afterwards.

Have you ever let someone photograph one of your private bits?


----------



## minnie

yes when i passed out after a blood test and ended up lieing on the floor for an hour wondering what i was doing upside down


have you ever dressed your dog up as super man


----------



## SavannahKitten

No - I don't have a dog, but I have dressed my cat up as Santa Claws. Yes.. very tacky I know.

Have you ever laughed at your poor pet when it has been dressed up?


----------



## minnie

oops double post and no i aint had no photos taken


----------



## SavannahKitten

> no i aint had no photos taken


Ha! I kept re-reading your post thinking... 'so she had pictures taken of her privates because she passed out?... what.. for evidence??'


----------



## minnie

hee hee
yup i always laugh when minnie puts on her beware of the owner coat on lol

have you ever painted a nekkid person


----------



## SavannahKitten

No. I'm crap at painting.

Have you ever sent an anonymous valentines card after the age of twenty - to someone who is not your bf/gf?


----------



## Guest

SavannahKitten said:


> No. I'm crap at painting.
> 
> Have you ever sent an anonymous valentines card after the age of twenty - to someone who is not your bf/gf?


Oh yes!! More than one!! But I wrote the poem and defaced the card - it was really rather good. Mind you me and friends also ordered PIZZAS, KEBABS, CATALOGUES, ETC to their address!!

Oh and one morning on their birthday we got up at the crack of dawn and adorned their motor with balloons, and pictures of naked women..heeheee

And as you probably guessed they weren't our best friend!!

Have you ever watched a film with your favourite idol in it and pleasured yourself whils watching?


----------



## catzndogz

that would be telling 

have ever had sex on a plane????????


----------



## minnie

no to busy having a panic attack or something similar lol

have you ever eaten cat food?


----------



## SavannahKitten

No, though I absent mindedly licked my fingers after putting them in the tin just yesterday. 

Have you ever eaten a dog biscuit?


----------



## catzndogz

yhep when little

ever fed dog food to someone in a pie


----------



## Guest

no lol.

have u ever tryed dog food yaself???


----------



## minnie

heehee no but it sounds like a plan..............



have you ever forgot to put trousers on in the morning and walked out the house with out em?


----------



## minnie

eep another double post and no i don't wanna eat dog food and never have lol


----------



## Guest

LOL.


no.

have u ever double post haha


----------



## minnie

all the time ha maybe i should learn to type faster lol

have you ever bought some thing realy cheap and realised it woz worth loads?


----------



## Guest

No me sista is the one for that 


have u ever bought something expensive and relized its worth nixy???


----------



## minnie

can't remember doing so but probably lol


have you ever eaten so much you were sick?


----------



## Guest

not proper, but felt it 


have u ever been pissed of by one comment on this site????


----------



## minnie

err probably but i avoid reading things that will make me want to strangle the person who typed it lol


have you ever tied anyone to a lamp post and dyed their feet blue...


----------



## Guest

LOL no but theres a thort haha.


have u ever got stripped naked and dumped someplace????


----------



## minnie

no don't want to either lol


have you ever slapped/hit any1 for saying your dog was ugly/evil/smelly etc..


----------



## Guest

LOL if only 


have u ever stolen a cat????


----------



## SavannahKitten

Oops...................


----------



## Guest

SavannahKitten said:


> Oops...................


YOU TEA LEAF lol


----------



## SavannahKitten




----------



## Guest

SavannahKitten said:


>


shhhh i stole one to


----------



## Guest

me too - my old belowed moggy - who lived with me happy 14.5 years


----------



## Guest

Anele Jessica said:


> me too - my old belowed moggy - who lived with me happy 14.5 years


HAHAHA nice one.


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> HAHAHA nice one.


The funniest thing about it that it was my former boss in posh multinational company - who insisted me to do that as he thought that kitten will be happier with me; he even let me go from work to home strait away; bless him - old man - he's _gone_ now.


----------



## Guest

Anele Jessica said:


> The funniest thing about it that it was my former boss in posh multinational company - who insisted me to do that as he thought that kitten will be happier with me; he even let me go from work to home strait away; bless him - old man - he's _gone_ now.


Awwww thats sweet.

i actually nicked mine of a doorstep  it was so cute i ad to ave it.


----------



## minnie

now back on topic have you eever eaten 6 pickled eggs


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> Awwww thats sweet.
> 
> i actually nicked mine of a doorstep  it was so cute i ad to ave it.


what happened to it? did he liked your doggies?


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> now back on topic have you eever eaten 6 pickled eggs


NO

have you ever eaten raw eggs? To make your voice sound great?


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> now back on topic have you eever eaten 6 pickled eggs


yes i love em haha 


Anele Jessica said:


> what happened to it? did he liked your doggies?


no i was only 16 at the time, me and my mate got a room and wanted a cat...so tea leafed one, her mum had it in the end when we both went back home haha.

sorry minne

have u ever ate gone of food for a dare????

ops no i aint ate raw egg ( gags )


----------



## minnie

err not on purpose

have you ever breathed through your eyes


----------



## Guest

haha wtf ? no

have u ever snoted wile you laughed???


----------



## minnie

wen i had a cold lol (hold your nose and mouth and try and breath it works!!)

have you ever licked your elbow


----------



## Guest

no ive tryed but it cannot be done haha.


have u ever succeedid in licking ur albow???


----------



## minnie

nope lol 

have you ever licked your nose


----------



## Guest

No - only biting it, LOL.


have you ever stole a puppy?


----------



## Guest

no lol

have u ever stole a elephant ;D


----------



## MissCheef

Couldn't fit it in the Mini....

Have you ever been banned from a forum?


----------



## Guest

nope this is the first and only forum ive joined...sofar so good haha 


have u ever meant to piss some1 off on purpose???/


----------



## MissCheef

No, I'm far too nice for that

Have you ever eaten a live insect?


----------



## Vixie

no 

have you ever eaten a dead insect lol


----------



## minnie

no

have you ever been in the book of world records?


----------



## Barney

MissCheef said:


> No, I'm far too nice for that
> 
> Have you ever eaten a live insect?


swallowed a few maggots wen fishing they are pretty cool 

have ya ever licked a frog


----------



## minnie

ewww slimey no way


have you ever eaten frogs legs


----------



## Barney

no never



have ya ever hit someone in the face by accident


----------



## colliemerles

yes by accident and allso not by accident,



have you ever given someone a nose bleed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yep my brother and my ex best friend Ross I broke his nose too, he started it I just happened to finish it lol

have you ever broken a bone


----------



## colliemerles

yep, in my foot when i was on my bike,




have you ever been rushed to hospital,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

when i was about 2 with someting i'm not even going to attempt tol spell lol

have you ever been in hospital for over a week


----------



## colliemerles

no never,



have you ever been on crutches,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

no im not a ***** pmsl

have u ever jumped on a pogow stick ???


----------



## minnie

no to terified of going to hospital to get em!

have you ever had a skiing accident?


----------



## minnie

oops double post again yup i've been on and fell of a pogo stick lol


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> no to terified of going to hospital to get em!
> 
> have you ever had a skiing accident?


no

have you ever had a flight accident?


----------



## cupcake

nope never been skiing

have you ever left a stranger with your bag or purse while you get something?


----------



## SavannahKitten

Ummmmmmmm. No! 

Have you ever left something on top of a car and then driven off? (Or watched it being driven off?)


----------



## lisa dyer

SavannahKitten said:


> Ummmmmmmm. No!
> 
> Have you ever left something on top of a car and then driven off? (Or watched it being driven off?)


ha ha ha yep my husband did that with a cuppa tea...lol

have you ever peed ya self laughing.....


----------



## SavannahKitten

No.. give me a few years and I will be doing that, I'm sure!

Have you ever had to go for a poo outside because there are no loos around?


----------



## lisa dyer

SavannahKitten said:


> No.. give me a few years and I will be doing that, I'm sure!
> 
> Have you ever had to go for a poo outside because there are no loos around?


eeewwwn no i have been lucky i think.....but shaun my o/h has!!

have you ever.......not washed your hair for a week....


----------



## Guest

yes errrr1 have you ever forgot to take money out of cashmachine??


----------



## SavannahKitten

All the time.

Have you ever found a cheque that should have been paid in, after it has gone out of date?


----------



## minnie

yes

have you ever sent a rude txt to the wrong person?


----------



## Guest

yep...couple of times 


have u ever got a rude txt back


----------



## minnie

no but got a rude call meant for the poor mans wife who shared my name lol


have you ever eaten raw fish


----------



## Vixie

no and not liking the idea either lol

have you ever caught your own fish to eat?


----------



## SavannahKitten

Well - I used to go fishing with my dad and we would eat the eels we caught if that counts?!

Have you ever swum with a shark?


----------



## minnie

no 


have you ever shaved yoiur head


----------



## SavannahKitten

No

Have you ever dressed as the opposite sex?


----------



## Guest

no lol.

have u ever caught ya OH in the oppsit sex clothes


----------



## colliemerles

good god no,!!!!!!



have you ever shared a bath or shower with someone,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes..........


have you ever been mountain climbing


----------



## colliemerles

errrr no,,,



have you ever been in a boat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SavannahKitten

Yes.

Have you ever been stuck on the tube with a drunk/crazy man/woman acting weird?


----------



## Vixie

yep very creepy they were too


have you ever crossed the road to avoid a gang of teenagers


----------



## colliemerles

not yet,, but after being on here for so long i may need to,





have you ever worn odd socks some where important,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes lol 

have you ever phoned someone and had a conversation with them only to find out you had the wrong number LOL


----------



## colliemerles

not yet,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




have you ever fallen over when crossing the road,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

as a kid but not as an adult thank goodness lol


have you ever walked into a lampost beacuse you were looking at something instead of where you were going


----------



## colliemerles

no but i walked in to a ladder, and nearly knocked meself out,



have you ever slipped on the ice and hurt yourself badly,


----------



## Vixie

yes went Ice skating with my brother and did my knee in

have you ever wanted to be a vet (I have )


----------



## colliemerles

yes, but i dont like blood so that didnt work out,




have you ever worked with animals,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

yes


have you ever was dissappointed in your Vet?


----------



## Vixie

yes very

have you ever changed vets because your other one was so bad


----------



## Guest

a few times


have you ever told them about your dissappointment?


----------



## Vixie

yes but it got me no where


have you ever ben bitten by a pet


----------



## SavannahKitten

Yes - but not maliciously.

Have you ever had an affair?!


----------



## Guest

have u every broke u wiv some1 thro the fact they had an affair???


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> have u every broke u wiv some1 thro the fact they had an affair???


Yep

have you ever typer "k" - when you absolutely had no rights to do so!!!!?


----------



## Guest

no.....lol

has someone ever broke up with you cos u had an affair


----------



## Guest

Anele Jessica said:


> Yep
> 
> have you ever typer "k" - when you absolutely had no rights to do so!!!!?


lmao


claire said:


> no.....lol
> 
> has someone ever broke up with you cos u had an affair


no 

have u ever beat someone up for having an affair wiv ur OH


----------



## colliemerles

yes,i punched her in the face,as soon as she opened her door,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


have you ever hit someone over an affair,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

not yet - I'll give her a M&S vouchers

have you ever sleep walked?


----------



## Guest

yes 


have u ever caught ya OH having the affair? LOl


----------



## Guest

no he is quiet well behaved as far as i know lol


have ya ever slept with a married man?


----------



## Guest

Eolabeo said:


> yes
> 
> have u ever caught ya OH having the affair? LOl


not yet - keeping a camera ready! LOL

Have you ever wished - he had an affair?


----------



## Guest

oooppppss - I am late again.....its alll that illegal "k" !!!!


----------



## Guest

.lol.........


----------



## colliemerles

Anele Jessica said:


> not yet - keeping a camera ready! LOL
> 
> Have you ever wished - he had an affair?


no,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

have you ever saved all your money for ages to buy a new pet,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yep lol


have you ever been paint balling?


----------



## colliemerles

no thanks,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




have you ever lost a pet and had to search for it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes a snake and a dog  found them both  



have you ever caught someone cheating on you?


----------



## colliemerles

oh yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



have you ever found it really hard to keep a secret,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz

no


have you been caught cheating?


----------



## Vixie

no, never have cheated

have you evers been tempted to cheat?


----------



## catzndogz

tempted but never

ever bumped a car in car park...


----------



## colliemerles

no,,,i dont drive,,,








have you ever bitten into something and broke a tooth,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz

once a toffee apple

ever got to checkout put shopping on belt relised not your shopping


----------



## colliemerles

ha ha ha no,!!!!!



have you ever gone shopping,, gone to pay and didnt have your purse,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

yes

have you ever used a false name?


----------



## colliemerles

nope,,,,,,,,,,,,,,good idea though,,,,,



have you ever let someones tyres down,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope


have you ever gone deaf?


----------



## Vixie

yep after a flight to America it took quite a while for me to hear properly again too LOL

have you ever lost your voice


----------



## colliemerles

yes,,,,,,,,,,
have you ever left the washing up till you run out of cups and plates,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

no

have you ever been to spain


----------



## Fade to Grey

yup

have you ever been on an aeroplane for more than 10 hours?


----------



## Vixie

yes going to Hawaii when i was 16


have you ever been to Africa


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope

have you ever fallen from a tree?


----------



## Vixie

yes lol

have you ever played rugby?


----------



## Fade to Grey

nope.


have you ever got out a moving car?


----------



## colliemerles

nope, not yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



have you ever fallen off a bike,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and really hurt yourself


----------



## Fade to Grey

i knocked myself out and cut my arm.

have you ever had an ice cream fight?


----------



## colliemerles

no, but me and my boyfriend had a cake fight in the bedroom,,,,,,,,,,,




have you ever dived in a swimming pool and done a belly flop and hurt yourself,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kay73

No i cant swim!!!

Have you ever asked anyone for directions when lost?


----------



## Guest

yes cos im always lost



have ya ever streaked?


----------



## Vixie

nope 


have you ever run a marathon


----------



## Guest

god no far to lazy




have ya ever lost something really important if so what?


----------



## trish1200

No way

Have you ever drove a car while drunk?


----------



## Vixie

nope dont drive but never would anyway

have you ever crashed your car?


----------



## Guest

yeah my mum gave me a car n i wrote it off 2 weeks after


have ya ever had a pee in a public place


----------



## Kay73

yes was drunk with the fullest bladder ever!!!! till i peeed on the bridge lol


have you ever deliberately given someone the wrong number?


----------



## Vixie

not that I can remember

have you ever googled something and then really wished you hadn't


----------



## Sophia

Yes, many a time! 

Have you ever been skinny dipping?


----------



## Guest

Sophia said:


> Yes, many a time!
> 
> Have you ever been skinny dipping?


Oooooh yes!

Have you ever realised your skirt was stuck in your knickers in a public place?


----------



## Guest

spellweaver said:


> Oooooh yes!
> 
> Have you ever realised your skirt was stuck in your knickers in a public place?


No never 

Have u ever gone to punch someone in the eye and copped someone else beside them???


----------



## catzndogz

yes 


have you ever been punched


----------



## Guest

sam&meg said:


> yes
> 
> have you ever been punched


Yes

ave u ever walked into a lampost and got knock on the deck coz of it???


----------



## Vixie

no and so very glad about it lol

have you ever put red clothes in with the white wash and turned everything pink lol


----------



## Barney

vixenelite said:


> no and so very glad about it lol
> 
> have you ever put red clothes in with the white wash and turned everything pink lol


yeah on purpose now claire never asks me to do the washingresult

av ya ever tripped over the dog while ya out and looked a div


----------



## Tom

I probably would have if I had a dog, but no. lol.

Have you ever lied on these forums?!


----------



## Guest

Tom....you will wait for such as answer for ever......

Better do a poll


----------



## bordercolliepup

Tom said:


> I probably would have if I had a dog, but no. lol.
> 
> Have you ever lied on these forums?!


No never if you can't tell the truth then you shouldn't right anything at all .

!!!!!!!!!
Anyway have you ever had s++ on a beach


----------



## Guest

bordercolliepup said:


> No never if you can't tell the truth then you shouldn't right anything at all .
> 
> !!!!!!!!!
> Anyway have you ever had s++ on a beach


NOT YET........

have you ever had s.. on the plane?


----------



## bordercolliepup

No can't stand flying 



Have you ever had s++ in a field


----------



## Guest

bordercolliepup said:


> No can't stand flying
> 
> Have you ever had s++ in a field


not telin

have you ever drove a tank?


----------



## bordercolliepup

No but I would love to give it a go

have you ever hid you dads false teeth


----------



## Guest

bordercolliepup said:


> No but I would love to give it a go
> 
> have you ever hid you dads false teeth


No he has all his real knashers  and i wouldnt touch em wiv a barge pole even if they was false,,,,,*heaves*

Have u ever broke something expensive belonging ta someone and planted it back in its place and acted shocked when who ever it belonged to found it broke???


----------



## sexy erica

Eolabeo said:


> No he has all his real knashers  and i wouldnt touch em wiv a barge pole even if they was false,,,,,*heaves*
> 
> Have u ever broke something expensive belonging ta someone and planted it back in its place and acted shocked when who ever it belonged to found it broke???


mmmim not with it...so cant think


----------



## Tom

^^You need to post a question too. ^^

Have you ever got really bored when someone talks for years about the same thing, and all you can do is stand there and say "Yeah... yes... hmm... .


----------



## Fade to Grey

Jumberlina said:


> i have lol....
> 
> Have you ever been talked to and didn't hear them so they thought you was ignoring them???????


yeah! 

have you ever broken something and just put it back as if it wasn't you?


----------



## Tom

Fade to Grey said:


> yeah!
> 
> have you ever broken something and just put it back as if it wasn't you?


Maybe... 

Have you ever farted loud and blamed it on someone else?

(Not that I have! I'm just asking. lolz. )


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

no....................

have u ever waved and shouted to some one in the street and found it wasnt the person you thought it was, lol


----------



## colliemerles

no but my other half did,



have you ever been invited to dinner and it was horrible but you ate it to be polite,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,YUK


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

yes;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

have u ever pulled a sicky then got cought out,,,,


----------



## Guest

yes when i was young...was agony aswell 


Ave u ever had a ya hair dye turn out the wrong color????


----------



## Guest

Not that i can remember way back then 

Have u ever ate food out of politness that some1 made for u when really u felt like really ill coz it was horrible???


----------



## Guest

LOL not yet 

Have u ever pushed in a que and got moaned at ?


----------



## Guest

haha oh yep...i had a habit of hanging clothes on my kids prams handle years ago, so nicked ( by accident ) loads .


have u ever aggrovated security guards in the shopping centre ? ( the gits )


----------



## colliemerles

errrrr no,..................


have you ever pretended your ill when your not,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## countrymom94

oh yeh!!
Have you ever gotten in a bad car wreck?


----------



## Guest

No but ive come of a few motor bikes in my time 


have u ever spat at someone wile talking by accident.


----------



## rissa

Yes

Have you ever drunk yourself soba


----------



## catzndogz

yes all the time

i've laid to someone you fancy


----------



## Vixie

yep

have you ever bought tickets to a concert and then forgot to go lol


----------



## catzndogz

no

but ever turned up on wrong day


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> yep
> 
> have you ever bought tickets to a concert and then forgot to go lol


No.

have u ever rushed to go out and realized u forgot ya money when u got there???


----------



## colliemerles

yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


have you ever rushed out in your slippers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes lol

have you ever painted a room in you'r house and when you have finihed realised you dont like the colour


----------



## colliemerles

yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



have you ever trod in paint and walked it all over the house,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes lol

have you ever got more paint over yourself than the walls?


----------



## Vixie

not thank goodness lol

have you ever eaten so much you thought you would burst


----------



## BJEvans

vixenelite said:


> not thank goodness lol
> 
> have you ever eaten so much you thought you would burst


yes , at a chinese resteraunt

have you ever run around naked , just for the fun of it ?


----------



## Barney

no thank god lol.....



have ya ever lied about where ya going on holiday to impress someone only to bump into em in blackpool.


----------



## Boccia Boy

Na thankfully lol

Have u ever danced so much u thought u were gunna die (death by disco) LoL


----------



## colliemerles

no not yet,,,,,,,lol




have you ever been drunk and ran for the taxi,,only to fall over flat on your face,,,,cutting your knees,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ( before you ask,yes i have,)


----------



## Barney

hehe classic.... no never done that tho 




have you ever ran for the bus and tripped over it aint happened to me but saw a bloke do it a few years back i nearly soiled myself laughing


----------



## Boccia Boy

No dont run work out wat vat meens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hve u ever choughed sneezed and burped all at da same time??????????


----------



## Barney

Boccia-Boy said:


> No dont run work out wat vat meens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> what does it mean??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Vixie

have you ever been confused by another members post? LOL


----------



## Barney

all the time so its pay back lol


have ya ever been paddling in the sea and then dropped out of sight


----------

